# Magic Torch - The ups and downs!



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Okay so figured I may as well throw my hat in to the ring.......

Was going to be a year out this year to pack on some size and concentrate on 'Life' etc.....well things changed a little, we are not going to be trying for a baby until the end of the year, we are saving for a house early 2012 so wanted to wait and do things 'properly'....so I figured.....30 in June.....need to look good for my holiday to Ibiza in July.....may as well so a show!

Due to NOT dieting for my birthday first week of June I need to do a show in May so looks like I'm gonna be hitting Portsmouth on May the 8th! I may do bodypower too as its 2 weeks later and why not.....will have to see what happens!

Sooooo since my last show in August I did a little rebound, got up to 16st mark, was a little bloated etc and not too healthy I think lol so came off gear end sept (tapered down) and completly off in Oct. Trained well(ish) still and had 2 weeks off in Dec.

Jan I started training hard again, Feb I started gear again. I am now training at Krunch gym walthem Abby, owned by Neale Cranwell. My friend was prepped by Neale last year and I met him a few times, was really impressed with what he had done with my pal and when my gym subs ran out I went over and had a workout, loved the gym so decide to train there too. Its a 25min drive from my house (opposed to a 5min drive) but the gym is very well kitted out and he has 8 people doing shows this year so its a lot better in terms of motivation.

Prep will start 8 weeks out 14th March, BF is prob around 10% currently, I diet all year round on the same foods just higher cals so I'm lean and not holding much water.

I will be doing my own diet and PED's still with DB's help (love ya man) as we know my body/metabolism well now, but will of course take Neales opinion in to consideration. I will be/have been getting Neale's help with the training side of things and posing etc as this is my biggest issue.

Biggest changes to my prep this year will be more cardio, with a view that more sessions will help bring leg condition out more and also more ab work. I will prob be able to eat more food too so happy days! Will just be playing it by ear, but I hope to hit it hard from the off so that I can slow down in to the show and eat up. I will hopefully use less drugs. I have always used T3 and clen (last 2 weeks) so this time as I'm on HGH I will prob just use a little T4.....Will see what kinda look this gives me.

Gear wise its the usual Sust and Deca, right up till 3-4 weeks out then one Rip and winny till show day. HGH and slin 8ius each PWO on training days only, this will come out 2 weeks out.

Diet and training to follow!

Need to have my shake


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IN!!! Good luck with this mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice going mate

good to see you're hitting the stage this year, im taking the year off in all honesty id love to compete but i need to get finances sorted and move out end of year to make future preps a lot easier

plus im not sure how my body reacts to certain compounds at the moment and want to learn about the way things react with my body before i worry about being stuck in a time frame and have to change things constantly

looking at getting prep help next year so looking into getting it beforehand to work on offseason diet also so its not so harsh on the system when i come to dieting 

is it going to be the classics again?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Will be keeping an eye on this one J, all the best dude


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thant sounds like a good idea Ojay, a year out will bring you back ready to compete and win! Defo get in touch with someone in your gym (if any compete) and get some help with the off season too!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

My training partner made the second day in the inter over 90s in the finals and I goto temple a lot so am in constant contact with people who know. Plus got a decent head on me and like learning and getting my head around new things 

What differences you believe you will show this year?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

OJay said:


> My training partner made the second day in the inter over 90s in the finals and I goto temple a lot so am in constant contact with people who know. Plus got a decent head on me and like learning and getting my head around new things
> 
> What differences you believe you will show this year?


Good stuff mate! It helps to have someone a little ahead of you to watch and learn from.

Hmmm I dont think much, just a little more on my chest again, deeper abs and I want to hit the best condition I can....My first show I did very well condition wise, hitting that with the extra mass I have being close to my limit, I hope will be good enough.

Lets not mess about though, Portsmouth Classic class is going be 15+ competitiors! Tough show!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck with this, have always enjoyed reading your journals


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

! BANG Classics will kill it this year


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice one! will subscribe to this mate! All the best, should be a intresting journey, Might give me a few ideas or motivation for my plans for future


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice one J will be following mate... wish I could make it to pompy 08 May but not looking good...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok diet time....so I have been prepping my food since Jan, in the offseason I normally take advantage of the free food at work and get meals brought in, with two oats and whey shakes for first two meals, two meals from work then traing shakes, big dinner then shake before bed.

I decided in Jan to prep food like on a diet to see if eating regular/cleaner might help. There used to be a lot of shakes in my diet, like meal 2 used to be the same as meal 1 but now its solid:

(P,C,F)

Meal 1: Propep x2, Oats 100g (53,64,11)

Meal 2: Turkey 200g, Oats 100g (55,61,11)

Meal 3: Turkey 200g, Rice 100g, Olive oil (53,76,17)

Meal 4: Turkey 200g, Rice 100g, Flax oil (53,76,17)

*Training day*:

Meal 5: Pro Pep x2 (42,3,3)

PWO: Whey Isolate 55g, Vitargo 60g. (36,50,1)

*Non Training day*:

Meal 5: Turkey 200g, Rye Bread, 10g oil (53,57,16)

Meal 6: Turkey/Red Meat/Fish.....Rice/Brown Pasta/Potatoes (60,60,10)

Meal 7: Cashew Nuts, Pro Pep x2 (49,10,17)

Totals: Pro:364 Carb: 414 Fat: 101 (36%/41%/23%)

4000 Cals.

When prep starts I'll cut down carbs to 75% of that, plus take fats down a touch. Protein will be similar.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's the stats on those makros n cals mate?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

OJay said:


> What's the stats on those makros n cals mate?


See Edit dude


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Bloody hell! I wish my body would allow me to eat that much!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

What time do you train at Krunch mate as I now train there full time, it would be nice to put a made up name to a face lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Sure it will OJ, just need to train it up slowly!

Paul, Tues and Thurs between 5-8. Sat & Sun normally 10-12ish


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Nice one mate, i train at ripped in harlow if you ever fancy coming over for a session and a change of scenery..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah defo, Think Jordon trains there sometimes too, would be good to all meet up! Anyone from your gym doing Pompy?


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Sure it will OJ, just need to train it up slowly!
> 
> Paul, Tues and Thurs between 5-8. Sat & Sun normally 10-12ish


Sweet see you Thursday


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

nice to see this up and running mate, goodluck with it all, just started a journal mesel there


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all the best!!!

i'll be at the same show competing, what class you looking at?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> all the best!!!
> 
> i'll be at the same show competing, what class you looking at?


Good stuff IB! Been following your journo mate, looking a lot tighter this year! Good luck!

Least if your competing you cant be calling me fat on MT  haha x

Hmmm almost certainly Classics again, I was around 400g under my limit for my last show but could have got another KG off....I hope I'll have to work a little harder this time to make weight, should make the rebound even better!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

with all banter aside, i have a lot of respect for the classic class...the weight limits are pretty mean so you have to diet your **** off to get within them.

LOL, safe from my analysing eyes, i'll be back stage with a mouth like ghandi's flip flop waiting for you guys to clear off so i can pump up 

What are you weighing in at now?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> with all banter aside, i have a lot of respect for the classic class...the weight limits are pretty mean so you have to diet your **** off to get within them.
> 
> LOL, safe from my analysing eyes, i'll be back stage with a mouth like ghandi's flip flop waiting for you guys to clear off so i can pump up
> 
> What are you weighing in at now?


Haha I know mate, I actually think your live blogs at the finals have been a god send the last couple of years, great for ppl that cant go, its not easy to write that quick and what ever you write ppl will not like lmao

I like the classic side of things, you can tell a mile off the people who can be competitive in the class and the ones that think its the 'easy' ride, for me it was and will be simply where I am at the time, I fully intend to get up to 95-100 KGs and pull it with the big boys, but classics lets me compete now so fair play!

I actually dont know what I weigh now, not weighed myself since Sept last year! I hit 101kgs bang on but was a bit watery, after coming off I must have lost 5 Kgs....think I'll around 15.5st.....will weigh in and pic progress next week. I am in decent condition, Neale had a look at me 2 weeks ago and agreed 8 weeks will be fine, assume I need to lose 2lbs a week (and 4-5lbs water the night before) I think I'll be near my limit again with the extra cardio to get proper peeled....

I will need to be, anyone that saw Cyrus Yaz last year.....JESUS!!! Think Terry Austin and one other (i cant say who yet) will be doing it too so to even get a trophy will be very very hard.....


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Think Terry Austin and one other will be doing it too


Yup Terry's dieting for it, looking pretty damn lean already. Didn't really seem to have much of an off-season tbh!


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Good luck with it bud.


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

I'm competeing at Pompy in the classics, my second show so for me its all about improveing and learning my body, be great to stand on stage with you J been following your progress over the past few years and think you got a really good physique bro. see you there!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah defo, Think Jordon trains there sometimes too, would be good to all meet up! Anyone from your gym doing Pompy?


Yeah he trains there when he is in town, don't think anyone is competing soon, but we do have a bpo pwoerlifting qualifier in a couple of weeks people can come and watch. If you wanna get out on a Sunday.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Yup Terry's dieting for it, looking pretty damn lean already. Didn't really seem to have much of an off-season tbh!


Good stuff, he placed well in the UK's did he not? How tall is he Ad?

Yeah I been seeing his FB, he's a motivated lad, big H was helped him a lot no doubt.



matt p said:


> I'm competeing at Pompy in the classics, my second show so for me its all about improveing and learning my body, be great to stand on stage with you J been following your progress over the past few years and think you got a really good physique bro. see you there!


Thanks Matt, which was your first show bud? How did you do?



LOCUST said:


> Yeah he trains there when he is in town, don't think anyone is competing soon, but we do have a bpo pwoerlifting qualifier in a couple of weeks people can come and watch. If you wanna get out on a Sunday.


Yeah I might actually, sure some of the lads will be up for it!


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

Good journal so far mate, how close are you to the condition you're in in your avatar?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

smurphy said:


> Good journal so far mate, how close are you to the condition you're in in your avatar?


LOL that was 2 days after my last show! 6-7 weeks away.

I still have abs, good abs, sides and lower too, some stirations on teardrop and shoulders, good lines in legs so i'm in good shape. 8 weeks last year brought me in to good condition, this year I'm a little leaner from start, and also I will be doing more cardio from the off so I hope to beat that condition a week out and really cut it in the last week - well its good to have a plan! lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Will be following, sure youll look awesome! get some starting pics up !


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok Training.....

So split is four days, 2 times in the week and 2 on the weekend. I work long hours in London and with the distance to the gym I think I'm fresh on the weekend and have more energy....split is:

Mon: Off

Tues: Chest, Bi's and abs

Wed: Off

Thur: Shoulders and Hams Calves

Fri: Off

Sat: Quads, Traps and abs

Sun: Back, Tris and Calves

Ethos of the workouts is annihilation! Kinda a HIT principle, warm the muscle up, pump it up then fail on it. Various methods, drop sets, supersets, rest pauses, chains, 1/4 reps......all angles and machines....keeping muscle pumped and stretching throughout.

I'll start noting my workouts from Tuesday, but it is seriously fcuking my body up, the volume is mad and the weight is still kept right up. Its kinda fliped round how I approach workouts, before, for example, if I were doing back, I'd always do deads first, big compound so hit it fresh.....but this time we hit it last, reason being when we fail at deads its very often grip, hams, arms etc that give up before back, by working on back first and getting it pumped etc you feel it a lot more from the first rep....still use a decent amount of weight too....I can dead around 220kgs, after a full back workout and three warm up sets I still finished with 2 x 6 reps at 180kgs.....but I was ruined!

Really enjoying it TBH - but i'm having DOMS BAD!! haha


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good luck with your prep Jay  All the best for your comp mate, ill be following with interest.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sounds like pompy is one show to see... quite a few from here competing and by the sounds of it J you will be tight on the day and a force...


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok Training.....
> 
> So split is four days, 2 times in the week and 2 on the weekend. I work long hours in London and with the distance to the gym I think I'm fresh on the weekend and have more energy....split is:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you do a similar hit training to mine, I will be doing Quads, Hams and Calfs tonight


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cool man will see u in there!

GP: I hope so mate, I'm not gonna talk myself up, there are a lot of good guys doing it, the chances or a trophy are slim!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Any chance of letting us in on your cycle amounts mate? I read what u taking just wondered what the amounts people get ready for shows on


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi J good to see this mate... Be good to catch up down in Pompey

Will keep my eye on this pal keep up the good work

Dave


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Have you got any pictures from you last show bud?


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

In reply to your last my first show was NABBA WEST in the first timers category last year, it was mainly just to prove to myself that i could do it and although i was not the best up there the sense of achievement and pride i had whilst up there really made me catch the bug.

You on FB mate? i'll add you, be good to get to know you and have some banter backstage before its stage time, i'm being prepped by XJPX and i intend to get soem pics up around six weeks out, told myself i wouldnt read this journal as hand on heart you carry more muscle than me and leaner than me (didnt wana get psyced out) but hey this game is all about learning and just being better than the last time and i got many years ahead of me yet.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Subscribed 

Good luck J mate.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

OJay said:


> Any chance of letting us in on your cycle amounts mate? I read what u taking just wondered what the amounts people get ready for shows on


1gram sust, 400mg deca

8iu hyge and 8 iu slin pro


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> Hi J good to see this mate... Be good to catch up down in Pompey
> 
> Will keep my eye on this pal keep up the good work
> 
> Dave


Ah cheers dude! How's life treating you?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bigacb said:


> Have you got any pictures from you last show bud?


 Yes mate loads! Will up load when at work!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

matt p said:


> In reply to your last my first show was NABBA WEST in the first timers category last year, it was mainly just to prove to myself that i could do it and although i was not the best up there the sense of achievement and pride i had whilst up there really made me catch the bug.
> 
> You on FB mate? i'll add you, be good to get to know you and have some banter backstage before its stage time, i'm being prepped by XJPX and i intend to get soem pics up around six weeks out, told myself i wouldnt read this journal as hand on heart you carry more muscle than me and leaner than me (didnt wana get psyced out) but hey this game is all about learning and just being better than the last time and i got many years ahead of me yet.


Mate defo add me on fb we'll have a proper chat on there!

I'm on jord's face book, Jamie smith - you'll see the pic!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Drive by slut love!

MWAH

X x X

Slut


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

All the best Jamie good to see your getting back on stage again, I will be at Portsmouth supporting a mate who is competing be good to catch up.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

clarkey said:


> All the best Jamie good to see your getting back on stage again, I will be at Portsmouth supporting a mate who is competing be good to catch up.


Defo mate! You still workin with James? Which show you doing?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes mate im still working with James and see him on a regular basis, I cant belive its 1.5 years since we were back stage at the British!! time flys eh! Il be doing the Birmingham qualifier as i struggle to hold on to my weight if I diet for too long despite eating 5hit loads of calories..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Yes mate loads! Will up load when at work!


First show Hercules 2008 weight 85 Kgs





I then 'did' the british in 2009 and the hurc the week later, I say 'did' it was after a long year of not much training and a lot of ups and downs, never should have done it but hey tis life! Never took any pics or looked at any....think I was 83 Kgs on stage which was horrible as was ill and couldnt carb up, think it was mostly stress TBH, learned a lot that prep....





This was Aug last yeat weight was just about 89Kgs

Will be aiming for same size will a little better conditioning!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Yes mate im still working with James and see him on a regular basis, I cant belive its 1.5 years since we were back stage at the British!! time flys eh! Il be doing the Birmingham qualifier as i struggle to hold on to my weight if I diet for too long despite eating 5hit loads of calories..


Yeah that was a long time ago! Things have changed a lot since then! I'm gonna be at a lot more shows this year, including the British GP and Bodypower, will be good to have a proper catch up!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so weekend was a little hard, I went to Dartmouth in Devon for the weekend. I took loads of turkey, syntha-6 Cookies and cream bars and a tub of pro peptide so food was ok. I trained on Friday (Rather than sat) and sun when I got back so training was ok but not as intense as when fresh and fuelled. But that is it until show day now and prep doesn't actually start for 2 weeks so all good.

Dartmouth killed me though, people I was with decided to go for a walk up and down the coastal paths.....day after Quads it wasn't welcomed!! managed 2 hours tho and then settled in the pub to watch rugby. Confess two shandies!

Tonight is a night off, will cook and sort out some stuff after weekend away.

Homelife is also mega busy due to the arrival of the puppy two weeks ago.....baby arnie:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cool pup mate... he will keep you busy as hell for a while... dont let him share your protein shakes though, he may end up out gunning you lmao


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

GOOD PICS!

Just remember to tan your face next time lmao, looks somewhat odd


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> GOOD PICS!
> 
> Just remember to tan your face next time lmao, looks somewhat odd


Haha I know, I used Protan for my first show, I know that doesn't come off for weeks, I work in the city for a huge assest managment company, I would have been cained at work! Everyone of my old school pals were like its photoshoped lol

Live and learn!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol oh dear. My feet are pure white.. just rele don't like taking my socks off in sun bed! aha.

How's things mate, in prep mode fully now?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MXD said:


> Lol oh dear. My feet are pure white.. just rele don't like taking my socks off in sun bed! aha.
> 
> How's things mate, in prep mode fully now?


Mate EVERYTHING has to come off in the sunbed! lol

I'm good mate, full prep starts in 2 weeks (Cut food and cardio), although I may start next monday (9weeks out)....not sure yet! Will get Neale to look me over on Sat 

Just send DB my first draft diet and assistance too so we'll see what he says too! Almost the same as my diet 2 pages back, just 75% of the carbs


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Good stuff matey, be good 2 meet you at ports! Compete against you even 

Lol yeah mate everything bar socks lmao.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MXD said:


> Good stuff matey, be good 2 meet you at ports! Compete against you even
> 
> Lol yeah mate everything bar socks lmao.


Your hitting the classics too Max? Haha its gonna be packed out!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes mate 

Lol I know very tough class man!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MXD said:


> Yes mate
> 
> Lol I know very tough class man!


Sh1t man you must have to drop some weight! What height are you?


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

All the best J. Will be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck for this years prep mate me and carly will see you in Pompey


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Osiiris said:


> Good luck for this years prep mate me and carly will see you in Pompey


Cheers buddy, saw on the ladys FB you had another little one, congrats, hope its all good in the land of parenthood!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

EDG301 said:


> All the best J. Will be keeping an eye on this.


Cheers buddy, what u doing this year?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Lol looks like classics is gunna be a packed one this year  hows thing going so far J? Was wondering, how long did you wait till you jumped into your first show mate?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Merat said:


> Lol looks like classics is gunna be a packed one this year  hows thing going so far J? Was wondering, how long did you wait till you jumped into your first show mate?


Yeah its gonna be a big class at portsmouth! Just hope I get a call out lol

Hmm I was training about 4 years I think, not 100% hard, only about a year, but I had a decent base by then.

Things are ok, just the same as the last few months, sent Baz a draft of my plan to take a second look for me, will prob start full prep, cardio and diet on Monday...9weeks out!

I have got my PED's coming this week and my short acting gear etc....I always buy a load at once to make sure I dont get stuck half way in.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Sh1t man you must have to drop some weight! What height are you?


5"8 bro


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MXD said:


> 5"8 bro


CM's bro! Now your a classic you need to work in centimeters! Trust me, I got a shock when they did my hieght in cm's!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

173 lol limits 77 yeah?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MXD said:


> 173 lol limits 77 yeah?


Yeah, 173 -100 +4 = 77

Aim for 76 tho, and also do all your workings in cms and Kgs, conversions leave too much grey area! I always look at KG's now when I weigh in! Allow for the scales you use to be 1 kg out just incase theirs are too!!

I'm at 182/3cms so I always use 182 as my mark, giving me 90kgs limit, but I always aim for 89kgs!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks matey


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

hmm so In theory id have to be 72? Im 168cm, weigh bout 76 now, prob would have to be around the 80 mark tho im guessing to have enough muscle to contend im guessin before prep?


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Do they measure everyones height in the classic class on show day or just take your word for it,if so you could get away with another couple of kilos maybe??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

blackbeard said:


> Do they measure everyones height in the classic class on show day or just take your word for it,if so you could get away with another couple of kilos maybe??


lol, so admit online that he's cheating? Or just diet fkin hard and make weight, OR pick a weight class he's valid in it?!


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> Cheers buddy, saw on the ladys FB you had another little one, congrats, hope its all good in the land of parenthood!


Cheers mate , parenthood is great back in the gym this week for the first time in three weeks somethings just have to take a back seat 

All is good with us will be keeping an eye on progress best of luck dude


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL! Yeah they mesure you mate, proper industrial thing with a plate that it lowered to your head, they also check all the balls of your feet are on the floor. They dont mess about.

Thanks Jay, agreed mate , life is more important thant he gym for sure! See you on show day!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Merat said:


> Lol looks like classics is gunna be a packed one this year  hows thing going so far J? Was wondering, how long did you wait till you jumped into your first show mate?


No excuse not to come watch as u know loads competing!



Magic Torch said:


> Yeah, 173 -100 +4 = 77
> 
> Aim for 76 tho, and also do all your workings in cms and Kgs, conversions leave too much grey area! I always look at KG's now when I weigh in! Allow for the scales you use to be 1 kg out just incase theirs are too!!
> 
> I'm at 182/3cms so I always use 182 as my mark, giving me 90kgs limit, but I always aim for 89kgs!


U remember the HErc weigh in! lol



Merat said:


> hmm so In theory id have to be 72? Im 168cm, weigh bout 76 now, prob would have to be around the 80 mark tho im guessing to have enough muscle to contend im guessin before prep?


prob more like 84ish dude as Jamie is freakishly lean but everyone else will be dropping more than 10% of their bodyweight


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ah man the herc weigh in was crazy! Almost ended upin the under 90's inters haha

Hence the reason why I told Max to work in CMs not Inches!! I massively slouched in the height taking as didnt think it was that important! Came in at 179cms! Got told my limit was like 85 and I had to lose a KG!! in 2 hours!! I was like eh?! I'm 5'11"!! They let me do it again and with standing properly I was my 182cms that I thought, Had never done it before and didnt think about it TBH! You cant cheat, flat head and balls of feet on the floor, but deep breath in and posture up!

Yeah I'm with baz, athough weight is not that important, plenty of people are well under limit in classics and do very well - I think Kami Kalsi had 3-4 Kgs to spare when he took top 3 at brits!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

And as Baz said I am very lean all year round, I actually put on some lean muscle in to shows most of the time - my body seems to love the anabolic state brought on by cardio, high protein diet and training....and of course the AAS.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks like I will be popping across to watch this one J... keep it tight


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so trained Chest last night, got in from work at 6 and M25 was a biatch so hit gym at 6.45....

Chest fly machine (one with arms out stretched)

Pin 6 - 15

Pin 6 - 15

Pin 8 - 12

Pin 10 - 10

Dumbell Press (Flat)

40kgs 12

40kgs 12

45kgs 10

50kgs 8

Inclince BB press - with bars just under chest to allow weight to be taken of at bottom of negative.

60kgs 12

90kgs 10

90kgs + 30kgs Chains - 6

90kgs + 30kgs Chains - 5

Drop to

90kgs - 6

Drop to

60kgs - 4

Always a slow negative on all reps (2 sec up, 2 sec pause and 3-4sec neg)

Biceps

Dumbell curl both arm, pyramid set

15kgs - 12

17.5kgs - 12

20kgs - 10

17.5kgs - 10

15kgs - 10

15kgs - 10

17.5 kgs 8

20kgs - 6

17.5kgs - 6

15.kgs - 6

Arms pumped to feck....preacher machine:

7 plates - 12

7 plates - 12

Drop set

7 plates - 12

5 plates - 10

3 plates - 6

Workout was 1hr 20mins!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Great use of chains mate, use em in my powerlifting training, really good addition, try em with deadlifts off some blocks or squats, really good!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Merat said:


> Great use of chains mate, use em in my powerlifting training, really good addition, try em with deadlifts off some blocks or squats, really good!


Deads and Squats I do off the rack too mate, will lob a couple of chains on too next time


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Love using them chains, you there tomorrow magic? If so I will keep an eye out for you mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Paulieb said:


> Love using them chains, you there tomorrow magic? If so I will keep an eye out for you mate


They are decent, yes mate, every tue and thurs in the week


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

hey bud how r u? fancy trainin next tue?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

XJPX said:


> hey bud how r u? fancy trainin next tue?


I'm doing good mate, just enjoying my last few mornings before the alarm clock rips in to my sleep an hour early for that morning cardio! lol

Yeah I'm about next Tue dude, you over my way?! Will be on Chest and Bi's I think?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so tonight is Shoulders, Hams and calves....I always do back a few days away from Hams as my lower back cramps up real bad and even 2 days after back I can still feel it.

Diet I sent over to Baz and it looks good to him, maybe a little heavy on the carbs but we are going to see how it goes. Cardio is going to be 30-40mins AM (Fast paced walk) and 30mins PWO (x-trainer). More than I've done before so the carbs may help here.

Weight yesterday (just got scales back) was 15st 2lbs, not bad I feel quite dry too so its a good place to start. Will weigh in and take some pics on Sunday. Think I will be shooting for 2lbs off a week, about a stone to lose I think, will defo add some muscle too....

Got couple of meals out planned this week as its my last week of freedom, think its Italian on Friday with sophs family, maybe a few cheeky vodkas, then Sat I have a day planned for the GF in town, show, shopping and then dinner. Sunday will be shopping for food and preping meals etc for monday.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Good workou last night, gym was fairly quiet...

Hams:

Seated Hammer strength single ISO

+ 20 - 15

+ 20 - 15

+ 40 - 12

+ 40 - 10

SLDL

60kgs - 15

100kgs - 12

100kgs - 12

120kgs - 10

Laying leg ext 1 + 1/4 rep

pin 6 - 15

pin 6 - 15

pin 8 - 10

pin 10 - 8

Shoulders

Lat raise - Hammer strength iso

+10 - 15

+12.5 - 12

+15 - 10

+15 - 10

super set rear raise (same machine)

+10 - 15

+12.5 - 12

+15 - 10

+15 - 10

Front Raise - 1min rest

20kgs plate - 12

20 kgs plate - 12

20kgs plate - 10

20kgs plate - 8

20 kgs plate - 8

Military press

60kgs - 12

60kgs - 12

80kgs - 8

80kgs - 6

Calfs -

Seated toe push machine 5 x 25 reps

Seated calf raise 5 x 15 reps

In and out in 1hr 25mins. Gonna be another 30mins longer next week with PWO cardio!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

thats a p1ss easy shoulder session u fanny! x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> thats a p1ss easy shoulder session u fanny! x


LOL mate I was ****ing blowing after that! 192 reps! I'd normally do about 100! I think the key is the speed of the reps and the pause etc, defo feeling it a lot more!

Will alt hammer strength lats and dumbells, also the military press and seated barbell shoulder press every week. Form is a lot stricter. Come up and train sunday you bell!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so 4.50am alarm calls......sugar free robinsons.....black coffee with 15mls of skimmed milk......er....looks like prep has begun!!

Did my half an hour this morning in the work gym, obviously nobody there at 5.45 so could turn the TV on to sky sports news and off Bloomberg TV.....had my Ipad too....as it turns out the ledge on the treadmill fits perfect so I can watch my vids etc when I'm going! Gonna have to raid Itunes tonight!

Had a nightmare preping my food last night, just about finished doing it when the colinder I was straining the rice with snapped and emptied 300g of easy cook basmati all over the kitchen floor.....not so easy cook now!!

5g Glutamine and 5g BCAA's pre cardio, just wondering if I add in a scoop of whey isolate too.....maybe not yet, might have to wait until I am a few weeks in as will have some fat on me now so cant see me going catabolic, its just that my first meal is not until 7.30 (an hour after cardio finishes) and I get up at 10 to 5....hmmm

Had a wicked weekend with Soph, was gonna have a crazy day yesterday of food but decided against it....1) didn't really need it and 2) it will make this week so much worse if I did in terms of cravings. I had a lean burger and chips and a handfull of Haribo.

Not sure if I'll have a cheat this weekend, more than likely just a steak and chips.

Weight was 15st 2lbs on Sat am pre meal one, this will be my weigh in day. Will take pics this week as we were in a rush sat to catch train, but assume very similar to last year except a little leaner and drier (been a lot cleaner diet this year than last).

Not much else to say.....gonna be a tough show this one....9 weeks out


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DOH re the rice mate... I hate it when that happens... good luck with the prep mate...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers GP!

Oh almost forgot!

Sat: Quads and Traps

Squats (smith): Narrow stance feet slighly forward

60kg 15

100kgs 15

140kgs 10

180kgs 8

200kgs 6

Hack squat (sledge), 1+1/4 reps

+30kgs 12

+50kgs 10

+50kgs 10

+50kgs 10

Hammer strength ISO ext (single leg):

+ 20kgs 12

+ 20kgs 12

+ 20kgs 12

Super set

Hammer strength ISO leg press (single leg)

+60kgs 12

+60kgs 12

+60kgs 12

This was done one leg at a time so left leg leg ext, left leg press, right leg leg ext, right leg press...repeat no rest

Traps:

Barbell shrugs:

100kgs 15

140kgs 15

180kgs 10

180kgs 10

Dumbell shrugs seated:

40kgs 10

40kgs 10

40kgs 10

Abs too


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

With regards to the whey what time do you finish cardio? Why not have half a scoop after cardio to tie you over until meal1?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Vin said:


> Would add 25gr Whey Isolate before leaving the house, as you're getting up quite early and on top you have the journey as you're doing cardio at work it's a long time brfore you put any food in you


Just picked up some reflex micro whey on my way home Vin 

U doing nabba se again dude?

Ojay, I leave an hour to get the most out of fat burning dude


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so first day was ok, not too hungry, but then I didnt load up of carbs on sunday so body wasn't craving too much.

Today is training day so plan is 30min cardio this morning, then Chest and Bi's tonight, then 20mins cardio PWO.

Diet I was going to change on training days and non training days but I think I will just keep it the same, just have some carbs and isolate PWO (was an extra meal on non training day, but wont really need the carbs, as yesterday I was ok without them). So cals with be 3450 on training day 40% pro - 40% Carb - 20% fat and 3150 on non training day (less cardio). Also added in 23g of protein pre am cardio (1 hour before).

Looking at that the net output should be the same.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Vin said:


> Would add 25gr Whey Isolate before leaving the house, as you're getting up quite early and on top you have the journey as you're doing cardio at work it's a long time brfore you put any food in you


Agreed!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so first day was ok, not too hungry, but then I didnt load up of carbs on sunday so body wasn't craving too much.
> 
> Today is training day so plan is 30min cardio this morning, then Chest and Bi's tonight, then 20mins cardio PWO.
> 
> ...


Agreed on the diet, same as what I do mate, keeps it simple


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Agreed on the diet, same as what I do mate, keeps it simple


That was basically all I was gonna ask you last night lol

Will call u today, just after the football and what not last night I wasn't in a talking mood haha



Vin said:


> No mate, I'm retired...until next time 


LOL  ok mate, sure you'll be at the expo for a catch up?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so last night was chest and biceps:

Chest flies (plams facing up)

pin 7 - 15

pin 7 - 15

pin 9 - 12

pin 11 - 10

Slight incline dunbells

40kgs 15

45kgs 12

50kgs 10

50kgs 10

Incline barbell, off rack:

60kgs 15

90kgs 12

90kgs + 30kgs chains 8

90kgs + 30kgs chains 8

drop set 90kgs 6

60kgs 4

Biceps

Preacher iso

18 - 12 reps

18 - 12 reps

18 - 12 reps

Seated curl

20 - 10 reps

20 - 10 reps

20 - 10 reps

Bicep machine

50kgs 12

55kgs 10

55kgs 10

55kgs 10

Cardio PWO incline tredmill, 20mins, am cario 30mins.

Quick sunbed then home to watch the crappy football.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Vin said:


> Got the tickets for the pro show on Sunday evening, not sure yet whether to go in the morning and check the amateur show as well.


Ah cool, I'm there in the sunday too, I got tickets for the expo too as the mens classics are in the day (and ladies)!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

sunbeds already J


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

So J.....how was the match  :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> sunbeds already J


Gyms in Essex babe  lol



Merat said:


> So J.....how was the match  :lol:


Suck ma ballllllls!

All about sat lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Gyms in Essex babe  lol
> 
> Suck ma ballllllls!
> 
> All about sat lol


Dont do it too yourself, you know it will just add stress to your prep further when you see your back four kiddies break down again


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Merat said:


> Dont do it too yourself, you know it will just add stress to your prep further when you see your back four kiddies break down again


Had 50 on ac tonight too. That looks **** now too!


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Have put training on the back burner at the moment pal. In my last year of uni so concentrating on that for now..... its keeping me well and truly occupied at the moment. Am aiming to get back on stage in 2013/14 as getting my masters out the way before the fees go up!!!! lol. Will give me enough time to grow tho. Good luck mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

EDG301 said:


> Have put training on the back burner at the moment pal. In my last year of uni so concentrating on that for now..... its keeping me well and truly occupied at the moment. Am aiming to get back on stage in 2013/14 as getting my masters out the way before the fees go up!!!! lol. Will give me enough time to grow tho. Good luck mate


Very wise mate, life is more important that a plastic trophy, people say that uni days are the best time of your life - I agree! You need to enjoy it and work hard to achieve - defo @ masters level! What are you studying? You can still train and get big then when your ready come back and get on it again!

I'm thinkin more and more about staying at classic level....I kinda feel if I push my career on I could do well, and training wont make this easy....


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Its very easy to get caught up in it all, however when you do compete its important to give it your absolute best! Uni's been great, 3rd year has been so busy tho its unreal. Studying Building Surveying at degree, then going on to do Project Management at MSc. Yes mate, I think if I compete again I'll be looking at the Classics and staying there.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

EDG301 said:


> Its very easy to get caught up in it all, however when you do compete its important to give it your absolute best! Uni's been great, 3rd year has been so busy tho its unreal. Studying Building Surveying at degree, then going on to do Project Management at MSc. Yes mate, I think if I compete again I'll be looking at the Classics and staying there.


Mate I know masters is different than undergrad workload wise, but I know how you feel, first year of uni and finding it just about manageable to compete in powerlifting do the proper training preps for each comps whilst getting the grades, but 2nd and 3rd year it will be even toughter....made me consider taking some time of competing too!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

EDG301 said:


> Its very easy to get caught up in it all, however when you do compete its important to give it your absolute best! Uni's been great, 3rd year has been so busy tho its unreal. Studying Building Surveying at degree, then going on to do Project Management at MSc. Yes mate, I think if I compete again I'll be looking at the Classics and staying there.


Very good trade to get in to mate, my ex's dad was a fellow of the CIOB and he makes a lot of money, lots of business out there. The project managment will help you to work higher up the scale than him too in terms of projects. Good luck with it all buddy!


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have yet to find out what masters is like.... but 3rd year is pretty busy! Im hoping masters will be more manageable as I know what to expect. The way I see it, once I have my degree I don't have any constraints. Plus, bodybuilding isn't the most cheapest sport in the world.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Looking good Jamie! I enjoy reading your preps mate.

Will be following.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers mate! Hope u enjoy this one too! Will update with training tomorrow, pooped tonight, long night and celebrity juice has just started!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

We got any pictures planned?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> We got any pictures planned?


Yeah defo, just havent had time, been a proper busy week, sat I hope, meeting Neale for some posing so will get him to take a couple of pics. TBH tho Chris I hardly change mate, assume I look the same as last year but a little leaner. I think I started last years prep at 15st 10lbs, this year it was 15st 2lbs. Last year tho I was defo a bit more bloated, in the first week I dropped like 5-6lbs and another 3-4 in the second week, this year so far I think I have droped 1-2lbs (I know its only friday but cant lose 4 in a day lol).

I think last year tho prep started after a nice 12 week cycle, this year it was after a 12 week break! I aim to lose 2lbs weekly for the first 6 weeks and I'll be ready soon after I think.

Fairly happy this year, gonna be my biggest show I think (well did the brits in 2009 but wasn't on point) as the standard will be very high. I think Terry Austin and Sean Ferguson are both doing it this year, as well as you, max and I plus another guy from my gym who looks decent and also an old friend of mine......I think there may be 25+ in the class!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will be a good show no doubt! I will just follow your lead. Have good weekend


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn, can't believe I just discovered this.

Been a great read. Subbed!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice to have meet you today Jaime, we will have to train legs sometime soon as it looked like you was putting your through some pain earlier


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Paulieb said:


> Nice to have meet you today Jaime, we will have to train legs sometime soon as it looked like you was putting your through some pain earlier


Ah thanks mate glad to know your not actually a raving cat lol

Any time mate, train quads every sat


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so sat I weighed in at 14st11lbs so 5lbs down on the week in total. I am looking a lot leaner that a week ago too, the cardio really has dropped the fat off. I was supposed to meet neale on Sat but he was ill and didnt go in to the gym. Wasn't too sure what to do in terms of refeeding or having a cheat meal.....in the end I did neither! Not on purpose.....was going out to watch football and then see a comedy show in London, didn't end up finding a decent place to eat till late so had a steak and JP, then had a bag or haribo (at the show). Missed one of my after noon meals and didnt get back until late so screwed up my last meal too (had it at 1am). Not a great refeed at all and I prob ate less than normal!

On Sunday morning Neale called me and said he was going in so I went up and got him to have a look at me. We did some posing in the gym and it helped loads, got a good few tips and some things to practice. Neales plan is to keep the next two weeks the same, and aim to get the fat off fast, then when BF is down to eat up in to the show. If I lose any more than 2 lbs this week then the PWO cardio will go.

Biggest shock to me is NO cheat meals....well not yet, get the fat off first then see where we are 6 weeks out. I will be having a few more carbs 2 days a week tho on non training days, only an extra 100g tho. I've always had cheats in my diet, or refeeds, but I am going to give this a go, I want to be peeled for this show with my metabolism I will be I'm sure.

I am worried about losing muscle but we are using minamal fat burners and also I am on AAS so it shouldn't burn much, plus I will back up on cardio a little and maybe more food, will be interesting.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

OK so diet for next two weeks:

Protein	Carbs	Total Fat

5am	Micro Whey 26	0.6	0.2

6am	Cardio	30min

7.30am	Pro Pep 55g	42	3	3

Oats 75g	8	46	6

10am	Turkey 150g	35	1.5	3

Oats 75g	8	46	6

12.30pm	Rice 75g	5	55	1

Turkey 150g	35	1.5	3

Olive oil 10g	0	0	10

3.30pm	Rice 75g	5	55	1

Turkey 150g	35	1.5	3

5pm	Turkey 150g	35	1.5	3

Peanut Butter	20g	6	2.4	9.2

6pm	train

Cardio	30mins

8pm	Pro-Recover	80g	24	49	1

8.30pm	Chicken 200g	44	0	3

New pots 300g	5	54	0

Flax Oil 10g	0	0	10

11pm	Peanut Butter	20g	6	2.4	9.2

Propep 55g	42	3	3

Total 361g	322.4g	74.6g	Total Cals

1444	1289.6	671.4	3405

Percent Split	42	38	20


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LOL, for a classic you eat more than i do 

jealousy burns deep within lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> LOL, for a classic you eat more than i do
> 
> jealousy burns deep within lol


Dude I'll still drop 2-3lbs this week pmsl I think I maintain at around the 3800 mark!

That lot is 3400, prob burning 500 a day on cardio.....800-1000 on a training day (including cardio)....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sounds like its going mostly well J... keep it up, cant wait to see the finished product...


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Well thats another journal subscribed to.

Has made good reading so far and looking forward to following.

All the best.

ps. How are you eating the turkey and oat meal?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Rotsocks said:


> Well thats another journal subscribed to.
> 
> Has made good reading so far and looking forward to following.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, I just try and write as I think so it might come out a little strange lol

The turkey and oat meal is kept seperate, so I make the oats in a cup and the turkey I heat and cut up and put in another cup and just eat at my desk.

I have them in paper cups so I can carry around the office if I am in the server room or at my desk or in my build room.

It is a strange combo I know!

The 5pm meal, turkey and peanut butter is my fav! Like satay


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Great stuff, should come in nicely peeled


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Great stuff, should come in nicely peeled


Hope so mate, was talking to DB last night and his only concern is burning too much muscle, this is always my issue!

I want to get ultra ripped this year tho, the way I figure it, I will have an awesome rebound and should grow well....not really too bothered about place etc as I wont do the british what ever happens....just doing it to look good for my holidays haha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tues Chest sesh:

Chest fly machine

Pin 6 - 15

Pin 6 - 15

Pin 8 - 12

Pin 10 - 10

Dumbell Press (Incline)

40kgs 15

40kgs 15

45kgs 12

50kgs 10

Inclince BB press - with bars just under chest to allow weight to be taken of at bottom of negative.

70kgs 12

100kgs 10

90kgs + 30kgs Chains - 6

90kgs + 30kgs Chains - 5

Always a slow negative on all reps (2 sec up, 2 sec pause and 3-4sec neg)

Biceps

Dumbell curl both arm, pyramid set

15kgs - 10

17.5kgs - 10

20kgs - 10

17.5kgs - 10

15kgs - 10

15kgs - 10

17.5 kgs 8

20kgs - 6

17.5kgs - 6

15.kgs - 6

Arms pumped to feck....preacher machine:

7 plates - 12

7 plates - 12

Drop set

7 plates - 12

5 plates - 10

3 plates - 6

Also did 3 sets of lower abs and 3 sets of weighted krunches.

20mins PWO cardio too.

Was fecked when I got home, but missus had ironed all my shirts for the rest of week and cooked up my meals and dinner!! Super star GF!! Rewarded her with 3rd and final cardio sesh - the lucky bitch!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dont know if I put but morning cardio is 30mins Every day, with PWO being 20mins on Training days only.

Only other change is GH is 4iu am pre cardio and also 4iu before bed.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Rewarded her with 3rd and final cardio sesh - the lucky bitch!


Ha ha!

I bet you were like ''Oh ffs man, do I have to?????'' :whistling:


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Was fecked when I got home, but missus had ironed all my shirts for the rest of week and cooked up my meals and dinner!! Super star GF!! Rewarded her with 3rd and final cardio sesh - the lucky bitch!


So that was a total of 51 minutes cardio yesterday well done :whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> I bet you were like ''Oh ffs man, do I have to?????'' :whistling:





Paulieb said:


> So that was a total of 51 minutes cardio yesterday well done :whistling:


Yeah I top out at an hours cardio a day, I'd prob have a hypo fit lol SUGAR.....GIVE ME SUGAR lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> So that was a total of 51 minutes cardio yesterday well done :whistling:


*snigger snigger*

reps


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah I top out at an hours cardio a day, I'd prob have a hypo fit lol SUGAR.....GIVE ME SUGAR lol


Damn you I miss my sugar


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate your gf is a keeper for sure... how does working with chains go mate...?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> Mate your gf is a keeper for sure... how does working with chains go mate...?


Defo she is a good girl.

I like it, I push off a rack at the bottom which is hard as there is no tension so with the chains it keeps it a little lighter there but still heavy at peak contraction.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cool stuff J... am going to get some to have a bash with... been reading a load of articles and have a load more info to read... always learning hey...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Right Training mofos.....

Hams and Shoulders

Hams:

Hammer strength ISO

20kgs 15

40kgs 12

40kgs 12

50kgs 10

SLDL - slight tilt forward at bottom

60kgs 15

100kgs 10

120kgs 10

140kgs 8

Laying leg curl 1+1/4 reps

pin 6 12

pin 8 10

pin 10 8

pin 10 8

Shoulders (pussified for DB's love)

Lat ISO

15kgs 12

15kgs 12

17.5kgs 10

20kgs 8

super set rear delts (same machine)

15kgs 12

15kgs 12

17.5kgs 10

20kgs

Front raise: Bar held when rest 1min between

25kgs 10

25kgs 10

25kgs 10

25kgs 10

25kgs 10

Press 1+1/4 rep

15 12

15 12

20 10

20 10

Calves 5 set seated, 5 set standing stack.

20mins PWO on cybex cross trainer thingy, did the first 10 mins with neale and had a little chat about plan, was glad when he fcuked off tho cause you dont half feel like a little boy stood next to him, look a lot more awesome on my own lmao

Was a decent sesh, gym fairly busy but good atmostphere.

Looking forward to expo! Got a bright red Krunch T-shirt off Neale to wear so should be easy to spot me lol Think I'm just there in Sunday, sitting in section B with DB and Miss BC and my mate Ryan that own the Maximum Nutrition shop I get my supps from. Me and Ryan are training at Krunch early on Sunday then driving down after for midday!

Sat I am having slightly more carbs, around 8 oat cakes - 40g carb and 16g fat, plus PB. Also a big bowl of oats for meal one (post cardio) 150g rather than 75g so its another 100g of carbs and prob another 40g fat so and extra 700+ cals for the day. That will take me to just over 4000 for the day which is a nice little refeed and truth be told not too far of what a cheat meal will give - only cleaner. Was talking to Baz about this last night too, I used to feel really sh1t on sat during cheat night and bloated to hell on Sun, as long as fat loss doesn't slow I will try and use this method for a couple of weeks and see how I do.

Had sugar free jelly in fridge for 4 days now and not touched it, this is good cause it looks like my diet is nicely balanced if I'm not craving too much! Still early days, only second week in!

Peace mofos and bitches


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice one looks like I will be going to the expo as well, but I will be going late Sunday evening for the evening show thou I am not sure what's in the show lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Paulieb said:


> Nice one looks like I will be going to the expo as well, but I will be going late Sunday evening for the evening show thou I am not sure what's in the show lol


Sunday night is the main event dude, 202 show and then the main Olympia qualifier!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hopefully catch up at the expo, i'll be wearing my MT shirt with my user name plastered on the back lol.

if i dont recognise you its because user names vs real names vs avatars vs faces is always fwarrrked in real life 

"Hi, its me bber20100, how are you?"

"errrr......fine?"


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Sunday night is the main event dude, 202 show and then the main Olympia qualifier!


Is that the one at 1900 can't find a schedule anywhere


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

yes mate i think so!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hopefully catch up at the expo, i'll be wearing my MT shirt with my user name plastered on the back lol.
> 
> if i dont recognise you its because user names vs real names vs avatars vs faces is always fwarrrked in real life
> 
> ...


Yeah I know what you IB, trying to guess who Jaime was in the gym last Saturday was a nightmare lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hopefully catch up at the expo, i'll be wearing my MT shirt with my user name plastered on the back lol.
> 
> if i dont recognise you its because user names vs real names vs avatars vs faces is always fwarrrked in real life
> 
> ...


I'll have a red rose in my button hole and a blue hanky in my left butt pocket 

Haha I'm sure I'll recognise you! See you sunday dude


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Jamie

Just seen this and read through to catch up. Seems like your in a very happy and motivated place this yr.

I'm deffo subbed to this mate and I hope your prep goes well.

Its funny your doing a show just cos your going on holiday shortly after, (even though you are ripped than most in off-season).

Good luck matey.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Origin said:


> Hi Jamie
> 
> Just seen this and read through to catch up. Seems like your in a very happy and motivated place this yr.
> 
> ...


Kami! Hello matey!

U coming down this weekend for the GP? Classics looks like a decent line in the ameteur show!

Yeah I am happy mate kinda feel my self again after my ex, life got thrown around a fair bit for a year or so (brits '09 was at the end of that lol)

I know lol, I have Sophs birthday the day after the show (might do a week day city break somewhere) my 30th in june, Ibiza for a wedding in July and then a holiday in august! Guess it gets me is top shape not just good shape lol

Whats your plans mate? Hows the gym and the family?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so 20mins left of work then I can get home! Been crazy busy here this week, loads of new projects going on over the next 6 months too so proper gonna be tough! But at least it will look good for a decent bonus this year!

So tired now but we can finally take the puppy out for walks! I'm gonna take him up to see my god daughters and walk him in the woods behind their house, they love him so much so will be a good laugh!

training hard Sat & Sun so will write up on monday


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good luck with the bonus mate, my wifes work still hasnt sorted this years out... not heard a peep but if things work out then next year could be good... or at least ok


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Get some pics up u fanny


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Still ain't got any! Maybe tues u can take some if u can train? I'm not camera shy just been proper busy!

I weighed in at 14st9lbs this morning so 2lbs down, every thing stays the same this week, no cheat meal just some extra oats for breakfast and also so oatcakes and peanut butter tonight. Will update proper on Monday gotta cok my food for tomo as training early and then at expo and show tomorrow!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so Sat was Back and triceps work out, same as detailed before minus deadlifts as I had a little twinge from SLDL on Thurs, was still a decent session tho, had some decent Doms the next day!

Sat afternoon I visited my god daughters with puppy arnie and took him out for a walk, sat night I chilled with the lady and had my oatcakes and PB, was awesome actully really good mini refeed.

Sunday I trained Quads early at Krunch then headed down to the Expo for around 2ish. Sat and watched the show a bit, bikini, Body Fitness and classics then headed around the trade stands. TBH the day time was a little rubbish with regards to orgainisation. Firstly the day ametuer event was dead, I think most people were round the expo, there was not atmostphere in the grand hall and that must have been hard for the guys and girls onstage. Then the expo itself was tiny, I guess not everyone wanted to exibit in the first year incase it was quiet, and it was. Then we had a 3 hour wait until the evening show, on a sunday! I know for a fact a lot of people went home after the expo at 4 due to the wait and with it being a sunday the length of time to get home. Guess they should have made the break a lot shorter or kept the expo open longer or both to make the day flow a lot better.

Have to say though, although under attended, what a show it was.....amazing 202 class and the open event....WOW such a good turn out for the UK, some amazing pros and to have Branch here in the flesh.....hats off to Neil Hill!

Shaun Ray was awesome on the MC too, real good guy and great banter, I think the event will get a lot better next year with feedback and be much better attended, was an awesome day! I cant complain too much, we were in section B, noticed loads of free space at the front in Section A, moved up there and then managed to blag our way in to the press row 4 from the front! haha were such good seats!!

Was good to meet those of you I did, JW007 was decidedly less brown than last time I saw him (shares in MT2 must have fallen!) but good to see he is still in great shape as a natty mofo  How hot did carly look on the ISOpure stand?! Right by the front door so I hope she got some good exposure! Saw a wicked pic of her and Jamie Eason on FB too! quality!

Food was generally good in the day, just had rice cakes and turkey as well as a salmon and new pots for lunch, couldn't even sneak a few free samples of protein as Neale was on tow most of the day...damn lol Still 7 weeks from my show and its given me some good motivation to push on hard......up at 4.45 this morning for cardio....boy did I need it! lol


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so Sat was Back and triceps work out, same as detailed before minus deadlifts as I had a little twinge from SLDL on Thurs, was still a decent session tho, had some decent Doms the next day!
> 
> Sat afternoon I visited my god daughters with puppy arnie and took him out for a walk, sat night I chilled with the lady and had my oatcakes and PB, was awesome actully really good mini refeed.
> 
> ...


I saw you last night moving from a £35 seat to a £50 lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Paulieb said:


> I saw you last night moving from a £35 seat to a £50 lol


Haha then on to the press seat PMSL!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha then on to the press seat PMSL!


Well done mate good for you lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

the main reason the amateurs were quiet was prob due to the time change... both days were switched from 1430 to 1300 and by the time everyone got there it was over... very not cool that... Shawn Ray was very good and the line ups were great... Carly did indeed look awesome... and how small is Jamie Eason... lol...


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Looking good Jamie! Keep it up pal. Nice to see you are trying a different approach this time round. Should be interesting.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Steedee said:


> Looking good Jamie! Keep it up pal. Nice to see you are trying a different approach this time round. Should be interesting.


Cheers fella, yeah interesting.....unfortunatly not fun lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so I went to train with DB yesterday.....not a great day!! I had a dinner at work with work so I packed my bag up and my gym kit etc the night before, made dinner to have at the place and everything.....was in such a rush at 5.15am tho I left the bastard cool box in the fridge!!!!

Screwing, I had to pop to tesco metro place in soho and buy some cooked chicken and uncle bens rice, also some salad, made up some more food but was pretty bland and sh1t.....didn't get home till 11pm  ****y ****y day!

trained at gymbox tho from 4 til 6 with DB, was only a little sesh of chest and bi's, baz looking sh1t hot for 7 weeks out! Wasn't too happy with myself tho, trying to pose and my abs just were not there! Really smoothed over, not great for me I'm normally bang on point....I ran out of GH for a few days and think it might be the rebound from this that has made me hold water.....

Kinda scared me a little bit so gonna switch it up a little to keep on my toes....started eph to get my heart rate better in the am so it will be wake, GH 4ius plus ECA and Letro, also my whey isolate then 45mins cardio. Non training days will be half and hour evening cardio after dinner before last meal. ECA on training days with 30mins cardio PWO. Before be T4 and 4iu GH.

Will talk to neale tomo night about changes but think he'll agree too, we can hammer it for 2 weeks get some fat off then re address.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good to see u yesterday J. For you I think you are behind at this point.

Not nice to hear but better to realise it before it's too late

Hopefully it was just the extra water from re-introducing GH,

Think double cardio is a must now as with your physique&metabolism you need to keep your food up to stay full and anabolic and use the cardio to get the fat off.. just imo of course

Have to meet up again soon


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Good to see u yesterday J. For you I think you are behind at this point.
> 
> Not nice to hear but better to realise it before it's too late
> 
> ...


I have 6 weeks, I think 2 weeks hauling ass will see me good, I think the extra cardio will kick it......I'll come and train with you in 2 weeks and we can see!

Didn't use GH last year either....hmmm food for thought, but yeah agreed I'm behind....I dont mind the cardio tho...still have clen etc to use if I need too....dont think it'll come to that tho!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

And baz.....I can tense both legs now haha I might actually pose well this show! BOOM! lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

what a Mare J... as Baz says bud, at least you are still far enough out that you will do something about it and can come in...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah i'll be fine mate, just been a proper stressful week! But think that's it now! No more crap on and I can chill this weekend!

We can reassess and start plan fresh 6 weeks out on Monday! I haventeven started turning the screw yet and I'm ready to turn it a lot if needed


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so I went to train with DB yesterday.....not a great day!! I had a dinner at work with work so I packed my bag up and my gym kit etc the night before, made dinner to have at the place and everything.....*was in such a rush at 5.15am tho I left the bastard cool box in the fridge!!!!*


lol i did that on thurs. was LIVID!

training looks like its going well mate. keep it up


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Jamie which GH are u using? Without a doubt rebound water wise from it....n its gonna show even more so wen lean. I took a week off triainin cuple weeks bk therefor dropped my GH for a week. So was 40iu down for thr week, went from 18 stone 2 to 17 stone 10 soley from GH drop then following week was 18 stone 3 wen it had been bk in. Dnt let tht worry u jus try stay consistent with ur intakes. Do u intend on dropping ur GH pre show?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Good luck with prep mate! Plenty of time to pull it back with double cardio especially with your metabolism. I found GH played havoc with water retention (already suffer bad with it anyway) so stopped messing with it. Found GHRP fine though but that made me even more greedy than usual
> 
> And how the fcuk you eat that diet?? not enough mars bars for my liking :lol:
> 
> May be down for pompey show depending on personal sh1t going on at present so will give you a shout (and tan your sweet ass) if there


Hey dude, thanks for popping in! Defo get your ass down to pompy! I got a rubber glove with your name on it 



hsmann87 said:


> lol i did that on thurs. was LIVID!
> 
> training looks like its going well mate. keep it up


Thanks mate, keep it up in your journal too, you have a great writing style and its a great read!



XJPX said:


> Jamie which GH are u using? Without a doubt rebound water wise from it....n its gonna show even more so wen lean. I took a week off triainin cuple weeks bk therefor dropped my GH for a week. So was 40iu down for thr week, went from 18 stone 2 to 17 stone 10 soley from GH drop then following week was 18 stone 3 wen it had been bk in. Dnt let tht worry u jus try stay consistent with ur intakes. Do u intend on dropping ur GH pre show?


Defo sounds like me buddy, it was Hyge, I think the water would have been around 3-4 lbs but still enough to wash you out - plus it was 4pm ish so prob had around 3-4 litres of water at that point! Intake is stedy now, have around 20 days left which will take me to 3 weeks out, will prob drop it then I think until rebound then use the PWO method with slin again (dropped slin 2 weeks ago). Cheers JP


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Right ok....weekend was a lot better, woke up on sat am at 14st 7.4lbs so 2 lbs down from last week. Had a tough end to the week and worked hard. Trained Quads and Traps on Sat and then Back and Triceps on sunday. Cardio was 30min am and 20min PWO. Have been doing my ECA 1 pre am cardio and 1 pre WO.

Looks like it had the right effect. I felt nice and trim on sat which was nice. I had a little refeed on Sat, fairly clean, sirloin and chips with a pepper sauce and then a sticky toffee pudding with a scoop of Ice cream. I then had two slices of wholemeal bread and honey with 2 scoops of pro pep before bed.

Sunday I felt hungry but not to the extent of an all out cheat blow out, so the refeed was more for my head.

Gear has dropped down to 750mg sust and 300mg deca this week, next week I'm going to start prop/mast/tren and maybe a week of clen. will see.

Pics I have will post next.

Still behind a little but the extra little cardio and ECA will help this week, looked over the pics from July last year (7 weeks out) and look about the same so maybe a week behind. Never really had to work hard at prep before, so I still have a few gears to work through if needed


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PS yeah I know I'm mr fcukin happy lmao


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> PS yeah I know I'm mr fcukin happy lmao


lol  Looking quality J, really balanced physique.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking awesome bro. U saw how quick the water wud of dropped off u from stopping the growth, so IMO dropping it iut the week befor is ample, keepin in the hyge at weeks 3 and 2 is only gonna aid in protecting muscle x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

XJPX said:


> Looking awesome bro. U saw how quick the water wud of dropped off u from stopping the growth, so IMO dropping it iut the week befor is ample, keepin in the hyge at weeks 3 and 2 is only gonna aid in protecting muscle x


Cheers mate, think I'm gonna look near enough the same as last year at the SW when you saw me, the GH I think will help hold mass - defo if I'm doing more cardio this year!

Cheers Daz, trying to get a chest still mate, when I have some tittys I might actually win a qualifier lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Pfft pecs are so over rated (I have to say that since I have a torn left pec)! :thumb: I'll be at the pompy show so looking forward to seeing you up on stage mate!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking good there Jamie. Good luck with the rest of the week


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Looking good there Jamie. Good luck with the rest of the week


Thanks LC, I'm gonna need some luck....crazy ass week at work and some friends over from Jersey this weekend (but managed to get tickets to the gooners game v Blackburn so will be fun if I can ignore the burger stands and the beer!)

TBH this is week 4 now, 5 and a half left to go, its all about cruise control and drifting in the wind.....or some sh1t haha


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

IMO Jamie you look where you need to be but i know u and Baz know your body better than anyone. I think your holding much more mass this time around and definetly looking alot more thicker than when i last saw you at the brits...great stuff mate.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

clarkey said:


> IMO Jamie you look where you need to be but i know u and Baz know your body better than anyone. I think your holding much more mass this time around and definetly looking alot more thicker than when i last saw you at the brits...great stuff mate.


I know mate, I think I am too, but if I want to be uber shredded I need to have a really good couple of weeks and get down a bit early then have a nice eat up in to the show!

Yeah I think I have a decent bit of growth since then, dont think I was really ready for the brits, I think I have at least another year after this one at classic, when I find it really tough to make weight I'll move up! I actually like the classic look now tho, think health, career and mentally its a lot better for me (at the moment!! lol)

Are you coming down on show day mate?!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jamie you are looking much thicker and more dense than I have seen you before... better shape than last comp too... you seem to be dialling it in really well...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers mate, I hope I can keep hold of some decent muscle and bring it all to the stage in just under 6 weeks!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Also just noticed that youre a mod... nice one mate congrats...


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Legs look great mate. Very nice indeed, keep plugging pal and im sure you will pull things back.

Ste


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so yesterday was tough, the missus was a pain in the ass monday night so didnt get much sleep and then it was the longest day ever! Work was busy and got up at 5.30 to get there for cardio etc to start at 7.....worked till 5pm then had to go to GF work to pick her up, went gym then had to go back to her work to help her out, back home for 10.30, then cook and eat then bed for midnight, then up again at 5.15 this morning! I'm doing NOTHING tonight tho....just chill and my cardio that it IT!!!

Was chest and biceps last night, little bit of abs and then 25mins cardio.

Chest:

Hammer strength press to warm up 3 x 15

Dumbell flies in incline 3 sets 12 @ 20kgs

Pull overs 3 sets 12 @ 35kgs

Incline Bench 3 sets 12 @ 100kgs

Low cable flies 3 x 15

Biceps

Seated dumbell Curls 3 x 12 @ 25kgs

Concentration curls3 x 12 @ 17.5 kgs

Seated bicep machine drop set 15,12,10,6,4,2 starting on 8 and going down to 3.

Abs, then cross trainer to watch bit of football.

Feeling rubbish in my guts at the minute too, little backed up I think and holding some weight becasue of it, been eating more green veg tho, and may take a lax tomo if not better. Not sure on cause, hoping veg will aid digestion!

Mental state has been better, work a bit poo, did have me questioning if I should be doing this....but I guess we'll see in 5 weeks!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Works sh1t, Diets sh1t, I hate chicken, belly feels sh1t, look sh1t, feel small and fat, cant lift any weights cause so tired, can't be assed to talk to anyone, hate my family, hate my friends, need some sugar, guy behind me is a c0ck and I wanna punch him in the face, my left butt cheek is proper sore, I hate my hair cut, want to buy a new work coat, got some friends staying over this weekend when I just wanna sleep......Going football on sat and its gonna be full of people eating lovely pies and drinking beer, prob gonna lose anyway, tickets cost my 100 quid....I want a day off to sit on sofa and watch crap films but know she will nag about cutting the fcukin lawn so the little pup can just sh1t on it anyway, I have to sort out front room so said friends can stay.......I have to go an buy some beer and decent food for them to fcukin eat in front of me.....

Bums, tits and fannys


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LMAO

gave me a lift to know you have it worse, to rub it in my missus has asked me if i want a weekend to myself so i can relax without having to travel to hers.

But kudos on the look like sh1t, feel like sh1t...why the fck am i doing this sh`t... ahhhh joys of prep


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Works sh1t, Diets sh1t, I hate chicken, belly feels sh1t, look sh1t, feel small and fat, cant lift any weights cause so tired, can't be assed to talk to anyone, hate my family, hate my friends, need some sugar, guy behind me is a c0ck and I wanna punch him in the face, my left butt cheek is proper sore, I hate my hair cut, want to buy a new work coat, got some friends staying over this weekend when I just wanna sleep......Going football on sat and its gonna be full of people eating lovely pies and drinking beer, prob gonna lose anyway, tickets cost my 100 quid....I want a day off to sit on sofa and watch crap films but know she will nag about cutting the fcukin lawn so the little pup can just sh1t on it anyway, I have to sort out front room so said friends can stay.......I have to go an buy some beer and decent food for them to fcukin eat in front of me.....
> 
> Sounds like its going well  seriously that is just how I feel at times when the diet kicks in...then the mist blows over and you like everyone again...then you hate them again shortly after pmsl :lol:
> 
> Bums, tits and fannys


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> LMAO
> 
> gave me a lift to know you have it worse, to rub it in my missus has asked me if i want a weekend to myself so i can relax without having to travel to hers.
> 
> But kudos on the look like sh1t, feel like sh1t...why the fck am i doing this sh`t... ahhhh joys of prep


LOL its not that bad, I mean its tough, the 4.45 wake ups and not sitting down until 9pm do kill but I guess its worth it in the end! Its also a real busy week as the GF business has a new collection (she makes Baby clothes) so there is a whole load of stuff to do at the warehouse and also we have a new little pup which is stressful.....

I have booked a little get away for me and the GF the day after Pompy as its her birthday too, only back to Jersey (where she is from) but I booked a nice hotel and have contacted her mates and family to be there for a meal on the monday too so I think she will like it. Its also liberation day on the island (when the Nazi's left the island) so its a Bank Holiday and there are loads of things to do.

Things are ok just mid point of diet so head fcuk week lol

I think your gonna do well this year mate, you have had some tough sh1t with the ops etc but your physique has still improved. Your conditioning this time will be spot on I'm sure which will make you a very competitive player in your class. I'm excited to see what you bring dude.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL your spot on matey, but mine has more of a micro time frame.....by the hour....I feel ok again now but by 4pm everyone will be a cnut again pmsl


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lmao top rant!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Hang in the ther matey, all will b well soon. Also dnt take a lax. Get urself some physilliun husk from holland and barret, it will solve ur backed up problems as its pure fibre, high fibre also improves metabolism  , if need a kick up the ass trainin wise pop upto ripped next week, got a free guest pass u can hav x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

XJPX said:


> Hang in the ther matey, all will b well soon. Also dnt take a lax. Get urself some physilliun husk from holland and barret, it will solve ur backed up problems as its pure fibre, high fibre also improves metabolism  , if need a kick up the ass trainin wise pop upto ripped next week, got a free guest pass u can hav x


Ah I'm ok J, just a bit tongue in cheek  Belly is proper bad tho, bought some digestive enzymes yesterday, have some physilliun husk stuff at home (GF does it) so can try that too! U rate it? Haha can prop train next week about 5.30 on Tues or Thurs? I'm on Chest on Tue and Hams/Delts on Thurs if one of them suits you?!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Lmao top rant!


Thanks  I did laugh last night reading it back lol


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LMAO at your rant dude!

looking good in the pics mate, chest and arms have defo come on since last year! (although i would hope so considering its been almost a year!!) hope all is well.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That rant is genius loved it


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

That was ace J. LOL

Keep it up buddy. Dig deep.

Im sure it will come together nicely.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahh we r out of sync trainin wise matey, I'm hittin legs tue and pull thurs


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so if u loved my last rant u'll love this one lol

Ok so I'm sat in the cardiac care unit in Hospital, been here since 4pm yesterday, went to the GP for the second time for constipation and chest infection......or so I thought!

Appointment on monday was for belly and tight chest due to swollen intestines pushing diaphragm, got told to eat more veg and stop training......and come back for ECG on Tuesday at 2.50pm....at 3.30pm I was in an ambulance with abnormal RV activity mainly a average HR of 190......resting! Wouldn't let me walk to ambo....and as soon as at a&e I was in critical ward with 3 drips up and heart scan and ECG all attached.....madness!

Will fil in properly when back home but it'll be a few days I have loads more tests and scans to hit first, looks like enlargement of left side of heart....history of heart issues but sure gear will be blamed....can't say what's next, I really don't know, have seen 10+ docs, registrars and consultants......but think tubes in arteries, cameras, scans and more samples are first then slowed and shocked back in to sync....possible more iv drugs, beta blockers.....still the biggest issue is the 10inch rubber tube down my ****in shaft!!!

Worst thing about it all? I know I prob won't stop gear forever, no word of a lie I could still fcukin die and all I can think is ah ok....few months off and a little course of d-Bol.......

Harsh reality.......no matter what people tell u, there are risks, mostly expose pre existing failures IMO but there are risks....take heed, it can happen to anyone.....we all take the risk.....worst thing is if I had my chance again....I know I'd risk it again....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so if u loved my last rant u'll love this one lol

Ok so I'm sat in the cardiac care unit in Hospital, been here since 4pm yesterday, went to the GP for the second time for constipation and chest infection......or so I thought!

Appointment on monday was for belly and tight chest due to swollen intestines pushing diaphragm, got told to eat more veg and stop training......and come back for ECG on Tuesday at 2.50pm....at 3.30pm I was in an ambulance with abnormal RV activity mainly a average HR of 190......resting! Wouldn't let me walk to ambo....and as soon as at a&e I was in critical ward with 3 drips up and heart scan and ECG all attached.....madness!

Will fil in properly when back home but it'll be a few days I have loads more tests and scans to hit first, looks like enlargement of left side of heart....history of heart issues but sure gear will be blamed....can't say what's next, I really don't know, have seen 10+ docs, registrars and consultants......but think tubes in arteries, cameras, scans and more samples are first then slowed and shocked back in to sync....possible more iv drugs, beta blockers.....still the biggest issue is the 10inch rubber tube down my ****in shaft!!!

Worst thing about it all? I know I prob won't stop gear forever, no word of a lie I could still fcukin die and all I can think is ah ok....few months off and a little course of d-Bol.......

Harsh reality.......no matter what people tell u, there are risks, mostly expose pre existing failures IMO but there are risks....take heed, it can happen to anyone.....we all take the risk.....worst thing is if I had my chance again....I know I'd risk it again....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ps. I like I might be out of the pomp show lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Much love J, been worried about ya for the last 2 days,on plus side you bird has been texting me lots ( well more than normal  )

On a serious, rest up mate see u soon


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Ps. I like I might be out of the pomp show lol


LMFAO!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

U know what mate, that's the only person I give a **** about in all this, she is in bits I had to send her home this morning, she was getting upset while I'm getting washed at my bed with a tube in my cock and drips everywhere while the doc is explaining how they stop your heart and shock u back to sync....nice eh? My mum is solid tho she was a paramedic for 20 years so she is taking care of soph/ explaining whats what....u got that pic? Post it up lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fvck!! Not sure what to say mate. Gutted for you but sounds like they're taking good care of you mate. Get well soon Jamie, you'll be back busting your balls in the gym before you know it.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> U know what mate, that's the only person I give a **** about in all this, she is in bits I had to send her home this morning, she was getting upset while I'm getting washed at my bed with a tube in my cock and drips everywhere while the doc is explaining how they stop your heart and shock u back to sync....nice eh? My mum is solid tho she was a paramedic for 20 years so she is taking care of soph/ explaining whats what....u got that pic? Post it up lol


Yeah when she told me about the 'shock' I was suprised mate no wonder she is upset!!

Pic as requested, plus another one I think u should purchase  about time u upgrade from the budget one! Plus it'll stop u spanking ££ on gear :beer:


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear about everything that has happened hope your feeling better soon dude


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nice! I'm not on ur salary mate, I'll have to get something a little more affordable  maybe an omega seamster  least my pants were clean haha

Cheers Jay and Daz x


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jebus mate hope it gets sorted soon, will the enlargement return to normal? you know what I dont think its the worst thing to do it all again... life is a risk, you can either be boring and "live dead" trying to minimise every risk or take it on the chin and live well... good luck with it all and if you dont compete will you still go to pompy?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I didnt even feel palpitations at 190bpm GP! All very strange mate, talking to consultant about heart soon will know more then, I'll be happy to get home by the 8th may let alone pomp lol not slept in 4 days yet!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

will be rooting for ya mate, take her easy and lets hope it all works out asap...

ps DB is that Raptors watch from his night out, hes been wondering where that got to :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh dear. Speedy recovery J.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well consultant was quality, chatted for half an hour he was like it's this that and that! You'll be here for a week, monitored and observed, then it should go back to normal! I asked how long and he said 5-6 days......bummer...then I asked if he does private he was like here my card call my secretary.....the Wellington! Lol one of the best cardiac hossies in London! And it's on my cigna plan! So own room and sky! With steak and wine every night haha!

So officially heart enlarged through prolonged excessive activity, everyone always said I did too much.....well I did! My heart was trying to keep up and because of this it enlarged and cause the AF. My heart is week so drugs iv for a week to keep it down then it should return to normal.

Not steroids as such, more e t4 apparently, he laughed off the raised creative levels when one of the other docs brought it up, he was very up on the whole gear use and although it added to the stress it wasn't the main factor. Not clear yet as heart rate still over 120 but they are bringing me down slowly to avoid issues.

Peace xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well consultant was quality, chatted for half an hour he was like it's this that and that! You'll be here for a week, monitored and observed, then it should go back to normal! I asked how long and he said 5-6 days......bummer...then I asked if he does private he was like here my card call my secretary.....the Wellington! Lol one of the best cardiac hossies in London! And it's on my cigna plan! So own room and sky! With steak and wine every night haha!

So officially heart enlarged through prolonged excessive activity, everyone always said I did too much.....well I did! My heart was trying to keep up and because of this it enlarged and cause the AF. My heart is week so drugs iv for a week to keep it down then it should return to normal.

Not steroids as such, more e t4 apparently, he laughed off the raised creative levels when one of the other docs brought it up, he was very up on the whole gear use and although it added to the stress it wasn't the main factor. Not clear yet as heart rate still over 120 but they are bringing me down slowly to avoid issues.

Peace xx


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, the consultant was deff clued up, most docs would just run the roids is the enemy route in an instant. Nice to have an open mind in the medical profession for once.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Dude you lucked out on both the private and the consultant... well done for that... he sounds awesome and its great news that its not going to be too long till you recover... great news J... well pleased... soooo you still going to train or is it easy street for a while or just a case of dropping the t4 and cutting back a bit...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fuk J! Sounds like the consultant has you sorted though! Fingers crossed all recovers ASAP mate. Keep us updated


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah defo, the guy knows his stuff, glad he's on the private list as the nhs have different consultants every day, so it's good I can finish my treatment with him. The staff on the ward are good girls and the docs etc were all decent enough but the fact I'm on the ward I couldn't handle until Monday! People here are too much! Old Doris to my left was complaining about not being put to bed as it was past 7pm.....dude a few down shouts hello every time a noise goes off! The old bint two down coughs then half the ward decides too! Crazy!!

In another vain the private bossy is in st johns wood, it's quite far from my house so I'll be on my own a lot, was hard seeing my best mate, little and older brothers etc earlier, all crying and that, it must be horrible seeing me in the state I was in....and it's kinda my fault...I can do a lot of thinking down there on my own....of course I'm taking my iPad lol!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah defo, the guy knows his stuff, glad he's on the private list as the nhs have different consultants every day, so it's good I can finish my treatment with him. The staff on the ward are good girls and the docs etc were all decent enough but the fact I'm on the ward I couldn't handle until Monday! People here are too much! Old Doris to my left was complaining about not being put to bed as it was past 7pm.....dude a few down shouts hello every time a noise goes off! The old bint two down coughs then half the ward decides too! Crazy!!

In another vain the private bossy is in st johns wood, it's quite far from my house so I'll be on my own a lot, was hard seeing my best mate, little and older brothers etc earlier, all crying and that, it must be horrible seeing me in the state I was in....and it's kinda my fault...I can do a lot of thinking down there on my own....of course I'm taking my iPad lol!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad the prognosis is good mate!! :thumb: Que lots of 'I knew you had a big heart but you're taking the **** now!' comments when you're out of hospital


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Jeeeez.

This **** goes through my mind daily and I always wonder is it all worth it? Im glad you have been found with this problem sooner rather than later buddy. Atleast it can be sorted and you can carry on a normal life. Keep ya chin up mate. And keep us al posted.

All the best

Steve


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah defo, the guy knows his stuff, glad he's on the private list as the nhs have different consultants every day, so it's good I can finish my treatment with him. The staff on the ward are good girls and the docs etc were all decent enough but the fact I'm on the ward I couldn't handle until Monday! People here are too much! Old Doris to my left was complaining about not being put to bed as it was past 7pm.....dude a few down shouts hello every time a noise goes off! The old bint two down coughs then half the ward decides too! Crazy!!
> 
> In another vain the private bossy is in st johns wood, it's quite far from my house so I'll be on my own a lot, was hard seeing my best mate, little and older brothers etc earlier, all crying and that, it must be horrible seeing me in the state I was in....and it's kinda my fault...I can do a lot of thinking down there on my own....of course I'm taking my iPad lol!


Yo.. I'll come see you 2mrw during the day as I have a big break between clients, plus your new hospital is 10 mins from my work so have no excuse really! haha

Text me the ward and room number and a shopping list if you want anything,


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

wow, just caught up on everything.

gutted to read mate, i hope you have a swift and full recovery.

goes to show how somethings can be going on under the skin and not know about it until something backfires out our ****!

thoughts are with you, take care.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Havn't posted in here or anything as it seems to be guys who know you personally so thought I'de stay out, but have read it all the way through.

Just wanted to say get better soon and your posative reaction to this has been very inspiring tbh.


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, you'll be back to normal in no time


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey J

Just heard!!

Im just out of hospital myslef last nite,

Had Ambulance Sat morn, blue lights and all that, got super serious infection for nite, peritonitus,

Agony, morphine and super stromg anti biotocs blah blah

they did and echo cardio thing yest also, guess what??

Enlarged Left Ventrical!!!

Not sure what implications are yet, as i sneaked a look at my report and havent been officially told

But no one seemed overly concencerned, person who did scan said was prob because i was just muscley

Hope all turns out ok mate

J


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

All the best mate. Wishing you a speedy recovery.

And by the way....fvck the Breitling...this is what u want!



:beer:


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Wishing you and JW a speedy recovery.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

F*cking hell J, what are you like eh? hope your feeling better mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hsmann87 said:


> All the best mate. Wishing you a speedy recovery.
> 
> And by the way....fvck the Breitling...this is what u want!
> 
> ...


Off topic as this thread has gone on a sliht tangent anyway  Not a fan of Hublot's, mate has one and looks odd,


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

DB said:


> Off topic as this thread has gone on a sliht tangent anyway  Not a fan of Hublot's, mate has one and looks odd,


 LOL. Even more off tangent. I have one and it looks siiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hsmann87 said:


> LOL. Even more off tangent. I have one and it looks siiiiiiiiiiick


What was is 16k? That one in the pic does look abit nicer tbh


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

DB said:


> What was is 16k? That one in the pic does look abit nicer tbh


Didnt pay for it. Was a "business gift" from some suppliers. Its the limited edition Man Utd one. Ideally i would have preferred the non-Man Utd one, but i couldnt really be picky lol. And its not that bad a deal as im a Man Utd fan anyway.

untitled.bmp


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jamie, sorry to hear this mate. I hope you have a speedy recovery.

Lets be honest lads, there's more to life than bodybuilding.... its such a small world to be a part of and at the end of the day... what the f&ck does a trophy on a shelf mean when you can't do the 'normal' things in life without worrying about your health. Each to their own I suppose, but in my own opinion, thinking about the others that will be affected like loved ones etc should be part of the decision of pursuing risky actions. Sorry to put a downer on peoples dreams of stepping on stage looking their best, but its true. It seems that theres been a lot of people that have been lost to bodybuilding in the past few years, and they've left behind families that end up despising bodybuilding.

Not supposed to be a rant, just looking out for fellow BB's.

Best wishes J x


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Then again life would be boring if risks weren't taken, and opportunities may not arise if you didn't.... but you all get the picture.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just heard about this jamie and am a little bit late to the erm not so lively party.

glad ure going to be ok mate and to be honest im sure we all would be thinking about that small course of dbol in the back of our minds lmao.

heal fast my friend


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

hsmann87 said:


> All the best mate. Wishing you a speedy recovery.
> 
> And by the way....fvck the Breitling...this is what u want!
> 
> ...


For that sort of money they could at least make the screws line up FFS!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

ohhh **** jamie! Baz just txt me! I didnt know! u alrite mate? Make sure you take care of your health bro! number 1 concern for you rite now is your health and fudge the rest! ahh **** man! im gna get baz to gimmey ur phone number and give u a quik buzz! hope ur doing better! im only just readin this now! damn!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the messages guys, not been a great few days still in AF and beat still crazy, average is now 100 to 120 now, needs to be down to 80-90 before I can be shocked. Meds have picked up and slowin can be more aggressive. Im still on the monitors and oxygen, bloods taken every day but happy the catheter is gone lol small blessings!

No real news on lasting damage but bodybuilding is never going to be allowed and even light cardio is 6 months away, heart function is around 27% at present! Not great huh....still worknhave been awesome and I'm in one of the best cardiac units in the uk

Will update over weekend. Joe hope ur better soon mate, will call when I leave and we can compare notes!


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Fcuk mate get better soon. I think will make alot of people think. Have they put in down to one thing or many?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

so thats it for the bbing career?? bummer mate... good luck with it all, will be thinking of ya...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bigacb said:


> Fcuk mate get better soon. I think will make alot of people think. Have they put in down to one thing or many?


 Bad tickers run in family bodybuilding brought it forward a lot but not blaming aas etc as all other organs are fine (liver, kidneys etc). Guess overall stress in life is major factor, and without sounding like a sympathy casqe, I never play the victim, my life has prob had it's more than fair share of bad moments in childhood, teenage y ears and adulthood, but I always had, and will, be a positive guy, but I'm gonna actively lower my stress levels.



Greyphantom said:


> so thats it for the bbing career?? bummer mate... good luck with it all, will be thinking of ya...


Yeah I think so mate, never say never but I'm gonna be more of a fan than a player in the game.....still was good while it lasted and I guess at least I got up there, many don't!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Grim news mate, hope it all pans out for you.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

true that J... take care mate and get yourself better...


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Bad tickers run in family bodybuilding brought it forward a lot but not blaming aas etc as all other organs are fine (liver, kidneys etc). Guess overall stress in life is major factor, and without sounding like a sympathy casqe, I never play the victim, my life has prob had it's more than fair share of bad moments in childhood, teenage y ears and adulthood, but I always had, and will, be a positive guy, but I'm gonna actively lower my stress levels.


They do in mine mate so that's always been my worry really. Just rest up and take it from there. All the best.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about setback, hope you are doing well now mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

one quick question, how are you going to lower your stress levels with your job mate... finance is not exactly the most relaxing of industries


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear J.... baz has been keeping me up to date, let us know if you or soph need anything ok

xx big loves


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Bad news j hope you have swift recovery like you say alot of people lift and never get up there you have and to a high standard ..hopefully you will go on to help more people reach there goals in the sport


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

****, sorry to hear what has happened. Hope you can bring the stress levels down to minimal after this to help with the recovery. Thoughts with you.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

magic- 1st sorry to hear/read about this still not fully aware as have more reading to do...... one thing that jumped out on me was that you aint blaming aas as other organs are fine?.... thing is other organ problems don't run in the family? im sure that aas would have played a massive part in this?

heart takes a beating (lol) from aas blood pressure red blood count etc. (im clearly not a Dr tho lol)

any way hope you recover well

so never comp again?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I would have to say life is not all about competing, everyone is more shocked about J not being able to compete again, but i think being alive, living life, having a family and growing up to be a wrinkly old man is a MILLION times more important than standing on stage in tiny pants for a plastic trophy... imo anyway


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

your entitled to your opinion but its wrong lol (messin)

its not that his health comes second but when your a competitor being told that you will never again is a big deal.

mentally that would **** me over!

and im not shocked that he will never comp again as it has no baring on me any way that's why i posted that bit last.

just a side thought-i would have thought that classic guy's would take less gear and in turn be healthier.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ps its not just standing on stage for a plastic trophy its doing some thing you love! so it is a massive blow! or imo it is


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It's a massive blow, of course it is but when u see your mum, GF, brothers, god daughters, friends all upset and knowing it's because they are worried sick, it's just that - a blow. Hearing the doc say your 6 months of light cardio kinda shows you how serious it is! End of the day I've been in hospital since tuesday and will be here until at least next Friday (12 days)! Believe me competing agai. Is the last thing on my mind!

Mentally I'm still taking a kicking mate, I will do for a long time!

Sure aas has not got a part to play as I'm in the best cardiac unit in London and the consultant said so, my blood pressure is perfect, even when my HR was at 190 beats per minute! It's the electric stimulant that controls the pulse that is fcuked. Google cardiac AF.

Aas's contribution is just my increased activity level on it, eg more cardio and more lifting leading to more lifestyle stress, not the actual bi mechanics of it (eg aas actually attacking the body) it was actually a virus which lead to the constipation and not sleeping for 3 days which lead my heart in to AF and exposed the weakness.

Will know more tomorrow when I'm shocked out of AF and we can scan some more.

I'm gonna put up a proper report when I'm home and have full folder on it from bossy, it's gonna be interesting stuff Im sure! Still I have been told I'm off work for a month so time I have!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It's a massive blow, of course it is but when u see your mum, GF, brothers, god daughters, friends all upset and knowing it's because they are worried sick, it's just that - a blow. Hearing the doc say your 6 months of light cardio kinda shows you how serious it is! End of the day I've been in hospital since tuesday and will be here until at least next Friday (12 days)! Believe me competing agai. Is the last thing on my mind!

Mentally I'm still taking a kicking mate, I will do for a long time!

Sure aas has not got a part to play as I'm in the best cardiac unit in London and the consultant said so, my blood pressure is perfect, even when my HR was at 190 beats per minute! It's the electric stimulant that controls the pulse that is fcuked. Google cardiac AF.

Aas's contribution is just my increased activity level on it, eg more cardio and more lifting leading to more lifestyle stress, not the actual bi mechanics of it (eg aas actually attacking the body) it was actually a virus which lead to the constipation and not sleeping for 3 days which lead my heart in to AF and exposed the weakness.

Will know more tomorrow when I'm shocked out of AF and we can scan some more.

I'm gonna put up a proper report when I'm home and have full folder on it from bossy, it's gonna be interesting stuff Im sure! Still I have been told I'm off work for a month so time I have!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about it all matey Jays been keeping me up to date from Baz, was pretty shocking and am glad you are on the mend! I know how ya feeling on the never competing again side of things, although your health comes first its mentally such a hit to be told you can't do something which you love - I know coz I'm not allowed to do gymnastics anymore after I broke my back I got told I could never compete and at the time I was trying out for the nationals it sucks ASS! But everything happens for a reason so get well soon, enjoy your family then slowly get your training back and fulfil your competition dreams through helping others - get well soon x


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news, J.

I can imagine you feel pretty down not being able to compete again, but as you said, stay positive. You are alive and that is the main thing as cheesy as it sounds.

Keep your chin up dude and here's to a fast recovery. 

x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Bodybuilding is probably the sport that yields the worst rewards for the biggest sacrifices, regardless whether your problems are linked to aas, thyroid drugs, stims etc, there is no doubt it has made a difference however big or small and IMO everyone should take heed of this, 3 members who all run/have run a fairly hefty dose of AAS and other meds all in hospital at the same time and people are shocked about not getting on stage again!

Fcuk that!

Perhaps as I know Jamie personally and I'm going off on one..

I know for a fact I'll be keeping my usage lower and my cardio higher in the off season

Enjoy life J, Soph and all the other stuff, competing is a mugs game! :cheers:

We'll smash a nando's soon enough mate, we'll get a take away, don't wanna stress u too much  :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nando's take away is poo! Never the same as sit in Nando's.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey J, I heard about your problems so thought I would call over and wish you well. When things like this come up, they can be quite humbling, but after the surprise of it all subsides, many people find they can learn a lot from those moments. Competition aside, there is no reason preventing you from continuing on with building your body in a positive and healthy way, purely for the love of it all. Every cloud has a silver lining, but it can be a bit difficult to see in the middle of a storm.

All the best mate,

J


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi J,

Hope the shock treatment went well yesterday and the other patients aren't doing your nut in too much! All the best mate.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hey everyone, the shock worked, my heart is back to a normal beat and I'm back at resting rate of 75! I'm still on a lot of meds and over the next few days they are gonna change the meds a bit to find the least harshest combo for me, which is good as one of them has been making me pee blood clots which is horrid and hurts like hell!!

I had an hour in the park yesterday too which was awesome! I have a cardiogram tomorrow where theyll look at the heart and see what's what. But it's defo getting better.

The outlook for gym is still not known and I'm a month away from work even so one step at a time! I think wed/thurs I might get home!

Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good shizzle!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad to hear that mate, keep on getting better x


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Glad to hear your on the mend!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hope everything is ok bro


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

fvcking yes mate... very happy for you that its worked so well... not so much on the peeing blood clots though...  very good news mate... look forward to hearing more about how awesome your recovery is going in the future... top stuff...


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Great to hear things are on the mend J fingers crossed for you

Ollie


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Excellent news Jamie!! Really pleased for you. Hopefully all being well, you will be able to eventually get off all meds and resume some sort of normality albeit a less stressful lifestyle. Take time to relax and reflect buddy.

All the best mate

Steve


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so i had another procedure this morning which they inject dye in to my blood then put a camera in my artery and take pics inside, the scan went well and there are no clots or any other damage to the tubes and pipes in there lol

We are still monitoring function and looking to see how it looks in a few daysnwith another external scan. They are still taking bloods everyday and changing my meds to fine the least harsh mix for me to remain on when I go home. Currently side effects are feeling really sick, pee'in every 2 mins and bad ass stomach craps plus the same peeing blood clots and gunk......really want that to stop lol

With luck if doc likes the results of scans I'll be discharged to carry on as an out patient on thurs!

Gym is a no no for 6 months at any level, alcohol is one glass of wine with dinner a couple of times a week, which is fine as I don't drink much off or on season anyways. Also sex has to be careful, so soph will have to do the hard work lol. I can also fly short haul which is good as I have a mini break to jersey booked in may! Was a surprise for Sophie for Herr birthday after I had competed at portsmouth.

Peace and love for the kind words people xx


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Glad things are looking better now mate, hope you recover soon.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Good to hear things are improving and all the best with your recovery.

Really puts things into perspective when something like this happens to you.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers ratty 

Defo does rotsocks, this is my 8th day in hospital, I can't tell u how hard it is now, I'm really hoping things stay ok and I can go on thurs!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I know I am just an annoying lil' b!tch to you,  , but I was shocked when I read what happened to you, and am pleased that it sounds like its all getting a bit better!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Glad to hear and see you're getting better mate and all the best with a speedy recovery.

Sorry not been on much but I have been keeping up with the journal


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Great news J bet you can't wait to get out of there now not long now mate

What a response from people off the board great to see so many people supporting you

You have some really good friends and family bet that has made the world of difference whilst you been in there

Hope the next few days are ok for you talk soon

Peace out


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sweet news on the flight J... give you and Soph some much needed r&r... all the best mate...


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Jamie just caught up on your journal after being away for a week. Jeez mate im really sorry to hear everything you have been through its awful. I have to say I really admire how positive you have been and it sounds like your definetly on the mend. Things like this make me realise how much we punish our bodies in and out of the gym its crazy! when you combine that with the stresses of every day life/work its an incredible amount of stress .. Health is priceless mate and im glad your on the mend. Take it easy Jamie your a top guy and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so update......well there is no update really....I got out of hospital after 10days, once they had done all the scans and tests. They have the results and we are going to repeat tests in early May to see how much my heart has recovered. I'm off work permanently and after the results he (doc) will decide when I can return. I am on 6 different drugs to help slow my heart rate, thin my blood, stop it clotting and also blood pressure pills. I have to take all these to take the workload off my heart and help it recover. The sides are quite nasty but are getting less and less as my body gets used to them. but with this weather the worst bit is I can't sit in sun as one makes my skin ultra sensitive! Bummer!

I have to have blood tests every other day to decide on doses etc and I also had an MRI scan last week, that was tough as with the heart u can't breathe as the lungs move the heart so you need to hold it for 20 secs at a time - for an hour! Have more tests next week too, but just good to be home!

Still no news as to weather I can ever train again, bodybuilding is a definate no no.....just hope I can lift weights a bit to keep a half decent physique, but honestly it matters not, my life expectancy has been reduced a lot from this so I'm not going to lower it anymore lol. I'm still getting out of breath just walking round the supermarket so baby steps at the moment....and I'll be on pills forever but hey it's the way it is, a lot of people are not so lucky!

My advice to everyone would not be don't train and don't take anything, just simply to rest and sleep when u need it! I don't remember the last time I had a week off, plus even with a virus I was training 3 times a day.....hardly surprising I ended up in hossy! If your taking gear you can train at 120% but you still rest and sleep as normal....you need to respect your body and give your CNS a break!

Plus ECG's from the docs when u go it only takes 5 mins!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Glad ya home matey. Still quite shocked at it all mate tbh. On the outside you looked in great shape, not too heavy etc etc. Just goes to show no matter how healthy we may look on the outside its never the same on the inside.

Good advice there mate.

Hope things pick up for you and you can start to lead a normal life again soon.

Take care

Steve


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Steedee said:


> Glad ya home matey. Still quite shocked at it all mate tbh. On the outside you looked in great shape, not too heavy etc etc. Just goes to show no matter how healthy we may look on the outside its never the same on the inside.
> 
> Good advice there mate.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy, yeah I think it will be soon. Had a few bbq's this weekend with friends and family, was nice not to have to calorie count lol

I just can't stress the importance of rest days and weeks to allow the body some down time, still I'm lucky, a lot of people worse off than I!

Got a card from my uncle, message inside 'mind that the things that need to go in your life just leave plenty room for the even better things to come....' that made me smile.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good stuff J, glad youre out and about and doing the things that make life worth it, sunny days, great bbqs and your girl...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Glad your home and out of hospital J, we were worried about you

Look foward to catching up on the weekend to cheer the boy on

Once we are a little more unpacked and settled in the house you and soph will have to come down for dinner...

B x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good to see you're home and resting and in a good frame of mind mate.


----------



## irondogg (Aug 8, 2009)

jay dude im prob the last to hear but you are a "worrier", life turns us sometimes and our direction shifts, but change brings progress and that brings new and exciting challenges, brother from reading this thread you still got a whole lot of living to do keep strong and and rest up catch up soon bro take care !!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers B, defo up for dinner - will have to be a cheat night tho! Hope ur settled in nice! Yeah will see u on sat! X

Nice one John, it's great to be home mate much better sleep at home makes me feel 10 times bettr!

Ah soz Brent, had so much support and msg's it's hard to keep up with who knows and who doesn't, are u about on sat? Will be at nabba show watching baz if ur around?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

hope u have a speedy recovery mate ........shame about the show but hey health comes first .....all the best . smithy


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the health problems magic torch, hope your on the mend! When you say your family has a history of bad hearts what sort of problems have they had if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks mate

My mum has the same abnormal beat as me, it's at the end of the ECG beat, it goes up rather than down, she had to have tests a while back and wear the ECG for 2 days (like I have to next week) but she just takes some beta blockers. My uncle had a heart attack when he was 40 which was a result of heart disease. My nan died of fluid on the lungs which can be a result of high blood pressure. That's all on mums side, don't know my dad or any side of his family.

I have the docs discharge notes now and I'm google'in half the words lol.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> My mum has the same abnormal beat as me, it's at the end of the ECG beat, it goes up rather than down, she had to have tests a while back and wear the ECG for 2 days (like I have to next week) but she just takes some beta blockers. My uncle had a heart attack when he was 40 which was a result of heart disease. My nan died of fluid on the lungs which can be a result of high blood pressure. That's all on mums side, don't know my dad or any side of his family.
> 
> I have the docs discharge notes now and I'm google'in half the words lol.


Ive just seen this thread.I can empathise, as ive done ALL this.That is 3 cardioversions, 3 ablations for AF, over 12 years.The gene link is likely the loaded gun.The training likely pulled the trigger.My AF was permanent the same as yours.My left av was also enlarge, after constant AF ,it returned to normal afer a few months.Noting your side effects, Il take a guess your on Aimioderone.Its an awful drug.Its effective, but can blow out your thyroid,lungs, kidneys(shall i go onI was on it for a year, (your only meant to use it for 6 months)luckily, I didnt do any permanent damage.The good news is AF wont kill you, if there is no other underlying issues.Your EJ will be low, for a while, its normal.The indicence of AF roccuring is high though.It may be 10 years, or two weeks.The probelm is AF begets AF,so its a vicious circle.I had three ablations(i was on a research project in 2002 at barts)to rid myself of it.The last was over 5 years ago,I can train 20 rep squats, so there is life after this stuff.However, the damage from the "burns" does cause the old ticker to protest a bit, and i get loads of Palp, ectopics, but they are begnine.If you want to know anthything let me know.I know more than most doctors about this,you tend to make it a priority when your a sufferer.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dude thanks for that, I'm at the gf sisters at tho mo, will defo pm you over the weekend!

Drugs are:

Bisoprolol - Beta blocker

10 mg once a day, usually AM

Amiodarone - anti-arrhythmic, controls nerve impulses to heart for irregular heart beats

200mg once a day, usually AM

Furosemide - diuretic, high bp, heart failure leaves oedema (fluid retention)

40mg once a day, usually AM

Digoxin - cardiac glycosides, controls irregular rapid heart beats.

125mg once a day, usually PM

Ramipril - angiotensin converting enzyme inhibitors, widen and relax blood vessels making blood easier to pump.

2.5mg and 5mg once a day, usually PM

Warfarin - anticoagulant, make blood clots less likely to form.

As INR test, usually taken PM

(I made this too keep track lol)

Good to know your outlooks good, gives me some hope!


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

had u this abnormal beat before the afib?

did u get regular ecgs done before it happened?

sorry for all the questions but im having a few palpations at the moment .. ecg is normal , but having a stress test and a echo done in two months time to be sure nothing is wrong


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Dude thanks for that, I'm at the gf sisters at tho mo, will defo pm you over the weekend!
> 
> Drugs are:
> 
> ...


Pretty predictable mix of drugs.Have also been on beta blockers long term.They are not very nice sides either.Tiredness being the worst,plus depression for me.The Digoxin, (digitalis- foxglove plant) Im suprised they still use this.My dads been on it for 35 years(he has been in permanent AF since 1976) My cardiologist doesnt like it, as he thinks it can cause the heart to "remodel" to an

abnormal rythym over time.Wharfrin, also been on long term,no bad sides, but keeping the INR constant, can be a pain.(no cranberry juice, makes it go haywire!)dont ride a bicycle or motorbike.who is your cardiologist? I know most of the top guys names.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so three weeks on, I had my MRI results back and the news was not good......but three weeks later I had another Echo-cardiograph and taped ECG.....I then saw the doc on Monday.....



> Diagnosis:	AF with rapid ventricular response, associated with severe congestive heart failure
> 
> Probable tachycardia related cardiomyopathy (significant improvement in LV function)
> 
> ...


Soooooo heart getting back to normal size, LV still slightly bigger but normal in muscular dudes, and heart function a lot better. Still on all the meds as need to be 3 month symptom free before they can change that too much, but back to see the doc in 6 weeks for repeat MRI, Echo and ECG, if all good then we can talk about some CV work and light curcits. Nov (6 month symptom free) we can talk about light weights. Still never be able to life heavy (heart disease does leave the heart weaker and could bring back AF) but should be able to keep a half decent physique!

Back to work too!

Fairly happy


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so three weeks on, I had my MRI results back and the news was not good......but three weeks later I had another Echo-cardiograph and taped ECG.....I then saw the doc on Monday.....
> 
> Soooooo heart getting back to normal size, LV still slightly bigger but normal in muscular dudes, and heart function a lot better. Still on all the meds as need to be 3 month symptom free before they can change that too much, but back to see the doc in 6 weeks for repeat MRI, Echo and ECG, if all good then we can talk about some CV work and light curcits. Nov (6 month symptom free) we can talk about light weights. Still never be able to life heavy (heart disease does leave the heart weaker and could bring back AF) but should be able to keep a half decent physique!
> 
> ...


Mate thats great news, glad things are getting better


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad of the good news mate and that your happy with it. Slow recovery but you will get there mate. I must say this has made me very worried about using AAS and hammering in the gym for long unrested periods.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers Ratty! Just glad I'm back at work!



kieren1234 said:


> Glad of the good news mate and that your happy with it. Slow recovery but you will get there mate. I must say this has made me very worried about using AAS and hammering in the gym for long unrested periods.


Dont worry too much on the AAS, just make sure you cycle properly. This was not down to AAS, hence the heart returning to normal size, more to do with the intensity of activity on the heart and the stress I caused it. With the AF (can happen to anyone) my heart function was impaired thus couldn't keep up with the strain I placed on it which lead to the enlargement.

But your right to be worried dude, just remember to have those breaks in between cycles AND gym!

Cheers for your support Kieren x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Cheers Ratty! Just glad I'm back at work!
> 
> Dont worry too much on the AAS, just make sure you cycle properly. This was not down to AAS, hence the heart returning to normal size, more to do with the intensity of activity on the heart and the stress I caused it. With the AF (can happen to anyone) my heart function was impaired thus couldn't keep up with the strain I placed on it which lead to the enlargement.
> 
> ...


Well this time i was going to blast and cruise but i dont think i will now to be honest, come off, have some down time, a week off the gym to completely rest and then back to it. It has certainly put the frighteners up me, we think we are fit because of what we do and healthy but were not.

What does really annoy me though, is some really overweight people, that abuse their body and never exercise, live long healthy lives. You, train realkly hard, look amazing and in great shape and something like this happens. Just hope you can get through it all mate without anymore glitches on the way.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Your CNS and receptors will thank you for it dude, good plan 

I know mate you should see the state of some people in there! Thanks


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Your CNS and receptors will thank you for it dude, good plan
> 
> I know mate you should see the state of some people in there! Thanks


Yeah not half. I just think its in our nature to keep pounding away in the thinking we will gain more and not gain if we stop and come off cycle (not to that extreme but you know what i mean).

Definitely this has made me value my health more mate.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

This is definitly something that worries me, glad your on the mend mate.

Before xmas i was having heart plapatations and went to docs with very high blood pressure, immediatly stopped my test/tren cycle. i had an echo done with showed increased LV size which was borderline, apart from that everything was normal. i was precribed ramipril to help lower BP and to remodel the LVH. i still get a feeling of my heart beating if im stressed or take any pre work out drinks etc, hopefully this will improve. its really hard to have much "off time" especially when i was hoping to get back into competing, but hopefully i will again in future. any thoughs on whether you could run a cycle whilst on BP meds? cheers


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

geordie_paul said:


> This is definitly something that worries me, glad your on the mend mate.
> 
> Before xmas i was having heart plapatations and went to docs with very high blood pressure, immediatly stopped my test/tren cycle. i had an echo done with showed increased LV size which was borderline, apart from that everything was normal. i was precribed ramipril to help lower BP and to remodel the LVH. i still get a feeling of my heart beating if im stressed or take any pre work out drinks etc, hopefully this will improve. its really hard to have much "off time" especially when i was hoping to get back into competing, but hopefully i will again in future. any thoughs on whether you could run a cycle whilst on BP meds? cheers


Your lucky you had the warning of plapatations! I had none even at 190BPM! lol

Ramipril will work well and is well know to reduce High BP very well, I'm sure you will be fine, a boarderline increase in LV is ok for someone of your size (going by Avatar pic) so I dont think you'll have many issues. I guess have a few breaks a year from training and give your body a break, as for the gear, I wouldn't take it on ramipril as its negating the effect (ie increasing BP) but when your off a few low dosed cycles cant hurt too much, just get a home blood pressure monitor.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Your lucky you had the warning of plapatations! I had none even at 190BPM! lol
> 
> Ramipril will work well and is well know to reduce High BP very well, I'm sure you will be fine, a boarderline increase in LV is ok for someone of your size (going by Avatar pic) so I dont think you'll have many issues. I guess have a few breaks a year from training and give your body a break, as for the gear, I wouldn't take it on ramipril as its negating the effect (ie increasing BP) but when your off a few low dosed cycles cant hurt too much, just get a home blood pressure monitor.


i know the initial palpatations could have been down to the tren so wont ever be touching that again! i know im kind of glad that it happened or i probably wouldnt have got it seen too! il hopefully be getting another echo in a few months time anyway then take it from there. my BP has defo came down with the ramipril, i had a 24 hour monitor done which was alot lower than readings at the docs and they have put alot of this down to white coat hypertension because at home if im lying down im geting almost normal readings now aswel but stil high in docs. only thing is the ramipril seems to be lowering my dystolic reading quite low so will have to keep a check of this. im going to have plenty of breaks this year just really hope to be able to compete again sometime in the future but not at the expense of my health.

when im off ramipril would it not maybe be worth adding it in again at low dose during a cycle to help keep BP lower?

cheers for the help mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Your stepping in to territory I know nothing about mate lol I would agree with the logic, concentrate on getting 100% better now then after the all clear try it out.....I guess 5mg per day and stay away from Tren etc, maybe just test and low dose deca?


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

cheers mate. my GP hasnt really got a clue, dont think hes willing to refer me to a cardiologist either not at this stage. i find myself googling all the ins and outs lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

geordie_paul said:


> cheers mate. my GP hasnt really got a clue, dont think hes willing to refer me to a cardiologist either not at this stage. i find myself googling all the ins and outs lol


To be fair, I dont think you have too much to worry about, if you did go to a cardiologist you'd just have a sh1t load more tests and drugs to do and not be much better off! It sounds like a tren sent your BP sky high (which it does to most ppl) and then you had an enlargement of the LV to deal with it, stopped taking Tren and the Ramipril helped ease the strain and it went back to normal.....Have a little time off and stay away from tren and I'm sure you'll be good as gold mate!


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah that sounds spot on really and mainly what i though, just gets scary all the things you read and self diagnosing yourself with things i probably havnt even got lol.. all the best buddy, hope u atleast manage to get back into training shortly!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good to hear you got good news J...


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Superb News Jamie. Especially so soon.

So glad things are panning out for you mate. Im sure in a year or so you will be back training, off the majoruty of meds and living a normal life.

Really chuffed for ya matey.

Take care

Steve


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Glad to hear about the good news mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Steve, yeah I hope so too, feeling great now I'm back at work, just a few lifestyle changes and I'm sure I will adapt! First golf lesson tomorrow afternoon lol

Thanks John, I hope thats the last of my bad luck for a while!

Its crazy tho, I pulled a little muscle on my back, near my shoulder blade, and it absolutly kills, already I'm thinking ahh bugger it must be my heart.....shut it you gimp its just a muscle, have a bath and chill out...Okay lol Any little twinge if I tell the burd she's like..."I'M CALLING AND AMBULANCE!!!!!!!!!!!" LOL nah put the tea on luv  x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good news J


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Oi oi!

Okay so I have booked in to have my MRI, Echo and 24hr ECG next week (Tue). I have then go to see the doc a week or two after, then we can see how I am. I'm really hoping that the drugs will be lowered and some taken out, still getting rubbish sides from them (ie I've been feeling sick for 2 months now lol

I'm hoping that I can start some formal excercise in some circuts and cardio too, maybe in early August, altho still not too sure about weights.....

I've held my weight fairly well and i'm sitting at just under 15st. I have had a rubbish diet though, I plan on changing that this week and eating more protein and good fats. Prob 3 meals and 2 shakes a day.

I have also taken up golf! LOL having some lessons and have a few rounds booked up, most of my mates play and I figured I could be okay at it as I'm driving the ball 200 yards with half a swing and I hit a 4 iron 190yards in my second go at it lol Fcuk off Tiger and rory!

Mood is a little depressed with my body, hate the fact that I am gonna get smaller, just hope I can lift some kinda weights in Nov so that I can keep a little bit of my physique!

Not much else to report


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good luck with all the tests J and hopefully they will take you off some of the drugs... and let you back to the weights albeit gently at first hey


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> good luck with all the tests J and hopefully they will take you off some of the drugs... and let you back to the weights albeit gently at first hey


Its okay with the gently first stuff, I only ever lifted like a big girl anyway lol

Yeah I am spending a fortune in Medicaiton! even tho its only £7.40 a go when your buying 8 different pills its a lot of money! lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

lol... well you ARE a classic   xx

yeah I know... I am just glad I stocked up on my hayfever meds in Aus as you can get them over the counter there... 30 tabs at a time at 180mg per tab, here its 7 tabs at 120mg... and they were cheaper in Aus than getting them on script here...


----------

